# Tales from today's utility ride



## Pale Rider (16 Jan 2016)

With a nod to the recent change in this board's title - and a nod to another long running thread on it - I thought we should have a thread for utility rides.

Given that commuting doesn't count for this purpose, and given my view is that very few people cycle for utility, I don't expect many replies.

Let's hope I'm proved wrong.

It falls to me to start the thread, so my utility ride today was a trip to the supermarket.

Notable because it was my first ride in slippery conditions on my studded tyres.

Not the sternest of tests, there wasn't much black ice about and the weather was starting to give a bit by the time I set out around 11am.

On t'other hand, I wouldn't have ventured out in these conditions on ordinary tyres, so the studs have already done their job by increasing my opportunities to ride.

It was slippery in places, and I'm fairly sure ordinary tyres would have given me some nervous moments, if not a tumble.

No dramas making steady progress on the studs.

After picking up some comestibles from Morrison's, I returned via my local bike shop to shoot the breeze and drink coffee.

I took the opportunity to order an oil change kit for the Alfine 11 hub on my Rose bike.

The owner of the shop has just bought some studded tyres for an all-night mountain biking event he's doing in Scotland.

He needs to bed them in by next Saturday, so we are going for a road ride at 6pm to get the job done.

Glad I called in.

About 12 miles done so far, with another 15 or so to do under lights later.


----------



## RedRider (16 Jan 2016)

I buy food in Nelson Longflap-sized batches and today was no different. Jaunt to my no-longer local bike shop then back via Lidl. Judiciously placed bags of nuts and rice protect bottle of red and all else piled on top with Longflap's flap deployed. Bungee not required.

Look forward to first pic of sideboard transported by track bike.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jan 2016)

Rode to town for a lunch that never happened - the other party canceled - fairly enjoyed myself in the developing snow fall, was on spiked ice tyres.
Bimbled about town a bit, took the roundabout way home, deepening snow not a problem.


----------



## mjr (16 Jan 2016)

No picture from mine today but an uneventful shopping trip apart from the stereotypical white BMW buzzing me (close enough to kick if I was so inclined!) during the only 200m of road riding of my 3miles to the shops!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2016)

Nothing going to be done for a few months, Dr's request. 
But most of mine for the last 10 years have been on a purpose built utility quad. Over that time I've done shopping drops, having done my own. Carried a three piece suite for a neighbour to a recycling centre(for fun). Dropped off an old washing machine at the same centre and gone on to pick up it's replacement.
The look on the face of the two bringing it out, when they asked where I was parked & I showed them where was worth the trip alone. Strapped down for a gentle four mile trip home.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

@classic33 we need pictures!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @classic33 we need pictures!


The next time I take a fridge/freezer to the recycling centre, I'll get pictures.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> The next time I take a fridge/freezer to the recycling centre, I'll get pictures.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> The next time I take a fridge/freezer to the recycling centre, I'll get pictures.


Do you do collections from the South West... The tip isn't that far away


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Do you do collections from the South West... The tip isn't that far away


Bristol is a bit further South than usual.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

Not even 10 miles for me today, but it was an eventful journey!
Firstly I rode to the velodrome for a taster session organized by our local community social enterprise.
The Glasgow Belles on Bikes had organized a similar session last year, but I chickened out 
So, first time for me on a road bike, fixed, no brakes, clipless 
As the coach kept saying, it is a race environment, no use hanging about, you must be fast. So, another place where the likes of Pat 5mph are not welcome: wonder if this coach drives a WV in his spare time 
Anyhoo, we discovered a few things: I can ride clipless, I can stop a fixed, Shimano road shoes size 7 fit me, road bike position on the drops is a killer, but if I stay on the hoods I can ride one handed.
Then I rode a few miles uphill to my pal's, she said she would be in on Sunday, I discovered she meant next Sunday!
Had great fun again taking the ice bike on ungritted paths, snow is melting away here.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

Did you 


Pat "5mph" said:


> Not even 10 miles for me today, but it was an eventful journey!
> Firstly I rode to the velodrome for a taster session organized by our local community social enterprise.
> The Glasgow Belles on Bikes had organized a similar session last year, but I chickened out
> So, first time for me on a road bike, fixed, no brakes, clipless
> ...


Did you get off the bottom? The session I watched last year looked fun though a little scary but something I'd like to give a go! I think


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Did you
> 
> Did you get off the bottom? The session I watched last year looked fun though a little scary but something I'd like to give a go! I think


I went up as far as the third upper bit, then the coach told us to try the uppermost, but to be fast, least we cause a crash. So I didn't go up, could not really muster the speed.
But I'll fit the mb clipless pedals I've had in the cupboard for ages to one of my bikes, the one I will use on my next tour


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2016)

I had a snoop around the Manchester velodrome last year - interesting because I'd never been inside one before.

As Pat says, the coaching seemed to be 'give it some wellie or get off'.

I was in my work clothing, but to be fair to the instructor he offered to let me have a go, something which you usually have to book in advance.

No chance, I'd seen the bikes on the way in, horrid racey roadie Ridleys with razor blade saddles, rubber band tyres and, to be realistic, the wheels were a bit lacking in the spoke department for the likes of me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> horrid racey roadie Ridleys with razor blade saddles,


I was too focused in not falling off to think about saddle comfort


----------



## mjr (17 Jan 2016)

Only another trip to the shops today but so quick I was overheating. I did notice that Tesco don't grit their cycle track before trying to use it as a shortcut...


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Jan 2016)

What's a utility ride? Going to the shops on a bike?


----------



## mjr (17 Jan 2016)

I suspect shops, tips and deliveries will be the most common types.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> What's a utility ride? Going to the shops on a bike?


Not all. It can be a case of using a pedal cycle when a car would normally be used. See previous page for some examples.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> What's a utility ride? Going to the shops on a bike?


This on a bike trailer


----------



## fimm (18 Jan 2016)

Yesterday my utility cycle was to pick up my other half's laptop that was getting a new battery after having coffee spilled on it, and to go shopping. Today I will cycle to the swimming pool. Later in the week I will probably cycle to the pub.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2016)

I rode to town today to meet my auntie for lunch, about 8 miles there and back.
Nothing to report, apart that the snow is melting and becoming ice


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jan 2016)

My utility ride today was a mid-evening trip to Sainsbury's.

A whopping three mile return trip in surprisingly mild weather.

A still, clearish night made for excellent riding conditions - made me wish I'd gone out earlier for longer.


----------



## EthelF (20 Jan 2016)

Not strictly speaking today, but I only just stumbled across this thread.

Like most weekends, on Saturday I popped across the Common to the butcher's and bread stall. It's only a couple of km each way, but it's quicker than walking or driving, and often my 6 year old son comes along too as it's mostly traffic free.
Frosty morning, so I gave my ice bike its first outing of the winter. Wasn't really necessary as it turned out.

After getting back I hopped on my bike again to collect said son from a sleepover at a friend's house. Not far away, but still the sort of journey most people round here make by car.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jan 2016)

Today's utility ride was my usual trip to Sainsburys, but it was combined with a road test of some fettling which may be of interest to commuters.

Or at least, of interest to those of you who run a Shimano Alfine hub gear bike.

I've just done an oil change, recommended at 500km which passed some time ago, but better late than never.

My first Alfine 11 conked out, but was replaced free of charge outside the warranty period by Madison Shimano.

The current one has been on the bike for a year or so.

The oil change procedure is straightforward, if fiddly.

Undo the tiny plug, attach a syringe, suck out the old oil, replace with 25ml of new, spin the wheel, change gears a few times, then suck out the oil again and refill with another 25ml of new.

The oil I sucked out was close to black and had a lot of filings in it, so changing it may have done some good.

I might be imagining it, but I think after the oil change the gear changes are a bit sweeter.

One thing I am sure of is the tendency for the chain to creep forwards when freewheeling has gone.

Shimano's kit to do the job is expensive.

The one I used for £20 looks just as good to me.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Service-K...204765?hash=item2a2fa898dd:g:xcgAAOSw-vlVk-pH


----------



## mjr (31 Jan 2016)

After reading and seeing lots of pictures of shimano hubs used in British and British-like conditions and the horrible corrosion inside, I've started replacing the oil in mine with Landrover swivel grease based on Brucey of the CTC forum's advice. It's out of warranty anyway and if I kill it, I'll put a Sturmey Archer in instead.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jan 2016)

mjray said:


> After reading and seeing lots of pictures of shimano hubs used in British and British-like conditions and the horrible corrosion inside, I've started replacing the oil in mine with Landrover swivel grease based on Brucey of the CTC forum's advice. It's out of warranty anyway and if I kill it, I'll put a Sturmey Archer in instead.



Grease is an interesting one.

Some of the Shimano hubs, possibly the Nexus ones, are filled with grease from the factory.

My Alfine 11 is certainly oil filled.

No way of putting grease in short of dismantling the hub, which is way outside my fettling grade.

I was pleased to get the oil change done without making a balls of it.


----------



## mjr (31 Jan 2016)

Mine's a nexus 3 but the servicing process is an oil dip using what seems a fairly expensive beaker.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2016)

Today's two utility rides were to the LBS, Ride in Lockhurst Lane, this morning taking the rear wheel off my fixed in to be trued, this afternoon to pick the trued wheel up, both trips done on my Eastway dressed in civies.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Feb 2016)

What is it called when you stop at the shops during the commute?
Utility or commuting?
What if you ride to your pal's after work?


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What is it called when you stop at the shops during the commute?
> Utility or commuting?
> What if you ride to your pal's after work?


Normal day except I often try to fit it in the middle of the day..... Then I have lunch at her house, and her husband thinks I am a bad influence stopping her from getting on with other important stuff!


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What is it called when you stop at the shops during the commute?
> *Utility* or commuting?
> What if you ride to your pal's after work?


Only if this is the result of your shopping.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2016)

Aha! Today I managed to capture one on camera! This really does happen a lot around here and the main reason I've not filmed it before is that I've been trying to get to grips with a new camera 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih70HEFE0TY


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Not today, but my last utility ride was taking a load of stuff to the tip. The guy at the gate said, 'Oh! A bicycle!' as if this was a rare sight; most people do seem to arrive in cars.


Where is it? Norfolk County Council moved our tip from the edge of the town centre to the far end of a mile of HGV-infested industrial estate road outside the bypass - and if you use the cycle track that usually bypasses that road, you spend a mile doing 3½ sides of a square because they haven't opened any access from the cycle track side 

I live on the "right" side of town, but going to town via the tip nearly doubles the distance because of all the wiggling about to get in and out. It's an illustration of how Norfolk's Local Transport Policy is just words and not normally implemented even by many of the council's own services.

If it was easy for people to pedal their waste in, people might reduce how much they tip a bit, rather than think they've got to drive anyway, so it doesn't matter how much as long as it's less than a car-full - or that they should generate a car-full to be efficient in some perverse way.


----------



## Sara_H (4 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Not today, but my last utility ride was taking a load of stuff to the tip. The guy at the gate said, 'Oh! A bicycle!' as if this was a rare sight; most people do seem to arrive in cars.


People on bikes have been refused access to the tip here in Sheffield. Elf and Safety, int it Luv?


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> People on bikes have been refused access to the tip here in Sheffield. Elf and Safety, int it Luv?


Do Cycle Sheffield know?


----------



## Sara_H (4 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Do Cycle Sheffield know?


Aye I reckon.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2016)

My utility ride today was a trip to the doc for a prescription, then Morrisons at Seaburn for shopping, then the C2C path beside the mouth of the Wear to get a pic for the Photo Challenge.

I finished by calling into my local bike shop for the usual coffee and red hot cycle chat, and I ordered a Park Tools Spork - no real need for one, just saw one on here and liked it.

My first pic is the bike fully shopped up outside the supermarket, and on the way back I couldn't resist a snap of the North Sea breaking over the promenade at Seaburn.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> My utility ride today was a trip to the doc for a prescription, then Morrisons at Seaburn for shopping, then the C2C path beside the mouth of the Wear to get a pic for the Photo Challenge.


My utility ride yesterday was a quick 6-7 mile trip to pick up a prescription. I had a camera on but it was a lovely video of the ground due to the difficulty of aiming it... it's just too damn small! 

So given that limitation, here's the bit of ground which made me happiest: they've finally dug the vegetation back to clear off this short single-track+passing-place bottleneck across the River Nar between sections of 2.5m and 3m wide track (you can just see the 3m restart at the top of the image - the A10 is over to the right).






That and other problems (rough roads ejected the memory card into the camera mount a few days ago! Which means it reset the clock to the last time the camera was connected to a computer, as seen on the picture) motivated me to finally fix, test and check the MD80 ready to use next time, so I should capture some of the stunning scenery without having to stop in the freezing cold or risk of bad camera design ejecting the memory card.


----------



## Karlt (11 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Aha! Today I managed to capture one on camera! This really does happen a lot around here and the main reason I've not filmed it before is that I've been trying to get to grips with a new camera
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih70HEFE0TY




Wouldn't be seen dead on that shared path, for that very reason. The terrible thing is the van driver is doing _exactly_ what the road markings direct him to do.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2016)

Karlt said:


> Wouldn't be seen dead on that shared path, for that very reason. The terrible thing is the van driver is doing _exactly_ what the road markings direct him to do.


It's a bad junction, I agree, with the wrong priority and a blind corner on one side, but I feel it's still worth using that cycle track (and most of it was built/rebuilt as a cycle track - just not the side I approach that junction from) because it's quite good apart from a mile of slightly-lumpy surface, three short stretches of single-track and four wrong-priority junctions in four miles (two with good visibility) and riding up the A10 is just horrible (and was before the track), with too many motorists exceeding the 40+60 speed limits, riding your back wheel and passing too close... while on the track, I can whoosh along or plod along as the mood takes me as long as I keep an eye out for the occasional wobbling hooded ninja  and the bad junction still usually works because many of the people who live along there and drive across it also ride along it


----------



## Jayaly (13 Feb 2016)

Dud headphones had to be sent back to amazon so a one mile trip to the nearest collectplus location was in order. Smallest Boy was in 'two bikes or none at all' mode so the balance bike joined the Gazelle for a two mile pootle to the shop in question. 

Nice ride along the shared path (I know many here despise them but they are great for small children on bikes) followed by a cautious bit of pavement cycling for the last stretch. Two pedestrians were all smiles as we pootled past leaving plenty of room. Locked both bikes up because he was determined that his should be locked up like a proper bike instead of carried. 

A few minutes of "Put that back!" in the shop followed as he made a spirited play for various chocolate bars in toddler height, then we were parcel free and ready for the home run. 

Not quite as successful on the way home because he got cold hands and ended up in the baby seat warming his hands up on my back (aargh! coldcoldcold) while the Scoot was slung over the front basket, but nice to see lots snowdrops on the bank going into the subway. Spring soon.


----------



## Gert Lush (13 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Aha! Today I managed to capture one on camera! This really does happen a lot around here and the main reason I've not filmed it before is that I've been trying to get to grips with a new camera
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih70HEFE0TY




I don't see what's wrong? It was very nice of him to reverse back for you.

Edit: Unless there are give way lines further back that we can't see?


----------



## mjr (13 Feb 2016)

Gert Lush said:


> I don't see what's wrong? It was very nice of him to reverse back for you.


The only thing wrong is that the cycle track doesn't have priority across that side road (it does on most) and yes, it was very nice, but some people don't believe me when I say this behaviour is widespread here, so it's nice to get it videoed for once! 

Maybe after a few years, it'll be what happens in London and there won't be so many videos being posted of people being T-boned, left-hooked and right-crossed on the new cycle superhighways


----------



## Gert Lush (13 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> The only thing wrong is that the cycle track doesn't have priority across that side road (it does on most) and yes, it was very nice, but some people don't believe me when I say this behaviour is widespread here, so it's nice to get it videoed for once!
> 
> Maybe after a few years, it'll be what happens in London and there won't be so many videos being posted of people being T-boned, left-hooked and right-crossed on the new cycle superhighways



Ohhh, that makes sense. Thanks for answering me


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2016)

First use in anger of Beryl the Elephant bike (as posted elsewhere). I bought this as it was my aim to do more by bike. The Brompton has brought a lot of extra cycling utility over the last 12 months, but capacity lacks for bigger shops.

Test success! 

Ok, it's a smaller shop this week than usual but I still had spare capacity. The old Karrimor panniers also hang on the side of the trolley which helps. 
Will raise the bars and the seat a tad for a more sit up and beg position.
No food was damaged in this trip ....


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Feb 2016)

The aim of my utility ride today was to do some route finding and pick up some inner tubes.

Me and my mate Steve both wanted to find a more direct route to Durham City from Sunderland, but still avoid a nasty stretch of the A690 known locally as Houghton Cut.

We were only partially successful, but arrived in Durham City with under 13 miles on the clock - about four miles fewer than the usual route which takes in several pit villages, but is a lot more bike friendly.

The next task was to collect the 'click and collect' inner tubes from the new Evans store at Pity Me, just outside Durham City.

The tubes had yet to arrive, no surprise as we had set off at 7am and were at the store not long after 9am - too early for that day's delivery.

Time for a coffee and snack in the nearby Arnison Centre.

Charming and friendly waitress, who seemed very interested to see we had arrived by bike.

That illustrates one of the less obvious benefits of cycling - I doubt she would have been so chatty had we got out of a car.

Not wanting to retrace our route, we carried on to Chester-le-Street, then Birtley, before picking up the C2C path towards home.

The path was pretty as a picture under a covering of fresh snow, and also a welcome relief after what was - for us - a bit too much main road/dual carriageway riding.

About 33 miles, and while we failed to achieve two of our aims, we did achieve the most important one - having a good time on our bikes.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Feb 2016)

My car needed new tyres and brake pads so this morning I drove to the garage in Patchway in my cycle gear with bike in the boot, and rode the 2.5 miles to work.
I smiled at the shared use path which gives you a choice of a diversion around some pretty daffodils or riding past a queue of people waiting for the bus.


----------



## mjr (19 Feb 2016)

Yesterday's utility ride was to the dentist, which meant my frequently-ridden 2.5 miles of cycle track by the A10, half a mile or so of industrial estate road, half a mile of cycle track, then a mile and a bit of housing estate roads with short sections of cycle track that let us cycle where motorists can't reach. I remembered the rarely-ridden-by-me far end of the route right first time, which is a challenge because the signs aren't all there. Still no parking spaces at the dentist, so I locked to their sign again - shouldn't the NHS insist on cycle parking as part of its contract with providers?

My wired back light failed on the way home, so I put the battery one on - I'll prod the wiring with a multimeter later and try to figure out if it's a plug fault as I suspect. Stopped off at a shop to buy fresh stuff for dinner and as we rode in on its access road, a motorist behind honked aggressively, but when I looked around, the driver behind was waving both hands in a "it wasn't me" sort of way. I wonder if it was a motorist behind them (I don't think so) or if their passenger hit the horn. Not great to see the driver behind me take both hands off the steering wheel for several seconds, though. Odd.

Avoided being gritted by turning back onto the road just after the gritter passed  but still rinsed the bikes once we were home.


----------



## jayonabike (19 Feb 2016)

I cycled up to the cash point at the local shops. There and back, just over a mile. I saw a neighbor walking his dog and gave him a wave. He waved back (the neighbor, not the dog!)


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Feb 2016)

My utility ride today involved the supermarket and two visits to the bike shop.

It was only going to be one visit, but on my way to Morrison's I remembered I had forgotten my lock.

The Rose has a frame mounted wheel lock, but I would be foolish to use just that outside a shop.

So I nipped into the bike shop on the way to borrow a lock.

I returned the lock after shopping and also picked up my latest bike(ish) related purchase - a Park Tool Spork.

I have no need of it, but after seeing one on here I just had to have one.

It will make its debut on tomorrow's group ride when I'm determined to buy something to eat with it at the cafe stop, even if I'm not hungry.


----------



## RoubaixCube (20 Feb 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> First use in anger of Beryl the Elephant bike (as posted elsewhere). I bought this as it was my aim to do more by bike. The Brompton has brought a lot of extra cycling utility over the last 12 months, but capacity lacks for bigger shops.
> 
> Test success!
> 
> ...



Jesus, those red panniers remind of the days i used to lug a similar one over my shoulder back when i worked for the post office


----------



## Matt1705 (20 Feb 2016)

My utility ride today was to go and pick up my new trailer that I bought off eBay. Went on my new bike too, also an eBay bargain  
Holy cap the trailer is massive!!!!!!! And the 17 mile journey home was a bit tough but looking forward to using it for my shopping next week when I get paid.


----------



## mjr (20 Feb 2016)

Interesting shopping ride today. The last half mile there was pushing a trolley with my right hand that someone had left in the park. I cycled along the old wall walk but dismounted at the cobbles because the trolley stopped rolling smoothly.

I was testing the floppier Basil panniers. They still hold a lot of stuff but don't catch the wind so much when empty so I might keep using them for the rest of this winter... if I can figure out how to mount them securely without heel strike.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Feb 2016)

@Fab Foodie how is the steering on the elephant bike when front loaded?
What about the braking?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Feb 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Fab Foodie how is the steering on the elephant bike when front loaded?
> What about the braking?


Steering's fine, braking's OK, nothing special, but it works. It has very stable handling when loaded.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Interesting shopping ride today. The last half mile there was pushing a trolley with my right hand that someone had left in the park. I cycled along the old wall walk but dismounted at the cobbles because the trolley stopped rolling smoothly.
> 
> I was testing the floppier Basil panniers. They still hold a lot of stuff but don't catch the wind so much when empty so I might keep using them for the rest of this winter... if I can figure out how to mount them securely without heel strike.



Leading a shopping trolley - reminds me of when I used to lead a second bike occasionally as a child.

Wouldn't try it now, it would end in a tangled heap of rider and bicycles.

As regards the panniers, angling the leading edge down a little would give more heel clearance.

Might not be easy to do, although one of the expensive makes - might be Ortleib - has mounts that allow it.

One way might be to deliberately mount your presumably level carrier on a slope, pointing downwards towards the seat tube.


----------



## Jayaly (21 Feb 2016)

Less than a mile to take Smallest Boy swimming. Oh my lord, I could barely cycle the mile home afterwards, and I felt the front lifting on the hill without the counterweight of the basket I normally have on. The child seat may be officially retiring soon if its occupant insists on continuing to grow.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2016)

Just a short trip on the fixed today, over to the barber to have my thatch thinned out, with a call in to the post office on the way back, I'd seen an anniversary card last week but had my Good Lady with me so had to wait till today to buy it, trip done in civies and MTB shoes. My car is parked round the back of the house and it was a lot quicker and easier to take the bike, and a lot more pleasant.


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Feb 2016)

My utility ride today was to a sportscentre about 5 miles away for a Pilates class. I've finally got my act together and found a class that I can get to. Unless I discover some aches & pains tomorrow I suspect it's not quite as difficult as the class I used to go to, but I do like the combination of riding there and back & doing an hour's Pilates in between.

It was a lovely bright morning though the wind turned out to be a lot colder than I'd expected. The skylarks were singing loudly on the way back - but that's for the wildlife thread...


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2016)

Triple-purpose utility ride today: pick up some bike spares from the retail park, go shopping in the town centre, plus a shakedown ride for the just-serviced left pedal on the Falcon.

Uneventful apart from DPD idiot had parked completely blocking the cycle track on the inside of a blind bend. I was stood there a couple of minutes waiting for a gap to "salmon" up the wrong side of the A10 to get past it and then the driver returned and drove off. It often feels like couriers are among the worst abusers of people cycling on the carriageway, but thanks to their illegal parking, my journey would have been much quicker (but more stressful) if I had.

The other main thing of note was that it reminded me why the Dutchie is a far better bike for town than the road bike. I felt I spent most of the time holding the Falcon back due to restricted visibility and upcoming junctions, corners or potential hazards, or on the brakes after picking up speed on an open stretch. Dutchie's not as quick to pick up speed (a little heavier and bigger gear steps - I get it near top speed maybe once on a there-and-back to town), but its higher riding position lets me see more, it corners much more surely, its 37s will bludgeon over a lot more shoot than 28s, and its V and hub brakes mean I'm more confident that I can slow it much more quickly if one of the potential hazards develops badly... the upshot of all that was the journey time today on the Falcon was basically in the usual range according to the tracker, but with a higher top speed.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Feb 2016)

Into town to pick up my second pair of glasses after I broke them the other week - the first pair took an hour. I also tried and failed to get anniversary card for the 'rents. One shop had narrow aisles and to many people, and the other a minimum card spend. Not to worry.

I do wish drivers would anticipate that I might want to go past parked cars too...


----------



## Jayaly (4 Mar 2016)

It turns out that the box for an extra large pizza sits very nicely on top of a front basket with the aid of a bungee.

Sadly, it also seems that only my son can get the pizza on a bike and it still be hot when it arrives.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

Jayaly said:


> Sadly, it also seems that only my son can get the pizza on a bike and it still be hot when it arrives.


Insulated bags. Also good for chilled and frozen food shopping, or other types of takeaway.


----------



## Jayaly (5 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Insulated bags. Also good for chilled and frozen food shopping, or other types of takeaway.



I suspect the problem may solve itself as the son in question makes sure that his pizza is hot by collecting it himself


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Mar 2016)

My utility ride yesterday was notable for being the first time this year it was mild enough to sit outside to slurp a cup of coffee.

After Morrison's, I swung by my local bike shop to pick up my latest tool acquisition - a set of Torx keys.

I already have a set of the little hex Torx nibs, but for a reason I can't pin down, they don't seem to work very well.

A couple of Torxings with my new set confirms they are much better.

Park Tool this time, although they look identical to the Bondhus allen keys I bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Mar 2016)

On Mother's Day I got up earlier than her ladyship and bumbled off to the shops for some croissants for a special breakfast, and flowers. It was only 3/4 mile each way but enjoyable nonetheless, and having an "adventure bike" I crossed a grassy field and joined a footpath for some of the ride. The flowers fitted into my open rucksack fairly well.


----------



## EthelF (7 Mar 2016)

Limbered up the FollowMe tandem coupling to do the weekend butcher's & bakery run with my son. As expected, my local butcher didn't have what I was after so there ensued a longer trip to my backup butcher's. Ended up as a 14km shopping run. And when I got home I realised I had got the meat but had forgotten to buy any of the other ingredients I needed! So, unhitched the tandem and darted out again to the supermarket. Still faster than had I gone by car. And more enjoyable!


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2016)

The word of the day was "congestion". On my trip to market and back, I seemed to keep meeting people on the cycle tracks today. Most often, they were either spread across the track obliviously or we met at a pinch point - including a couple where it happened despite my attempt to time arrival at the narrowing so we wouldn't. Most of the walkers picked a side or stepped off onto the footway in reply to a request, signal or bell, but cycling's just getting too damned popular!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Mar 2016)

Not my utility ride, but someone else's:






No, it's not some third-world country, this occurred in Melbourne, where someone spotted a this lounge suite on the nature strip outside a property. I can't link to the article, as it's behind a paywall, and even private browsing won't get through it.
Actually, I believe it was more of a "utility walk", as he walked this load a fair distance to get it home.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2016)

Think he's scootering it along, there's a foot on the pedal.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Not my utility ride, but someone else's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See @Pat "5mph", all you need is a trailer when using a bike!!


----------



## Jayaly (31 Mar 2016)

Trip to the library with Smallest Boy on his balance bike and a bag of books to be returned secured in the child seat. He was determined that we should ride, even when I gave him the option of driving due to the rain. I was rather glad, we had a nice ride down the hill and in between using all of the toucan crossings on the big roundabout and the automated check out system in the library there were (almost) enough buttons for even the most enthusiastic of preschool button pressers. We did have to walk up part of the hill on the way back, though, because little legs tired out. They miraculously recovered when we reached the playground at the top, though. Funny that.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Apr 2016)

The closest I ever get to a commute! To day was my twice (or thrice) yearly car service! Rather than get a bus or train home, (I swore off public transport five years ago and have been happy ever since). I threw a bike into the boot and headed off to the Mercedes garage.

I then had to collect it. Seven miles each way and I was rained on all the time.


----------



## mjr (19 Apr 2016)

Eventful trip to/from market today: got stuck for a bit on the back of a group of cyclists on a cycle track, wrong-side-passed an oncoming cyclist on a bend because the rest of the group did, then there were quite a few police cars driving through one particular junction (not sure why - I'll check the local news later), a lost-looking cyclist on (he wasn't - he was just killing time - presumably he'd arrived earlier than he expected despite the nasty headwind), a dog on a bungee lead almost got me on the way into the park, then I got stuck for a bit on the back of a group of cyclists exiting the park, then some tree cutters outside the exit gate seemed to think that neck-high red tape is an acceptable way to narrow a cycle route  and I had a classic I-stay-left-but-the-oncoming-cyclist-picks-the-same-side on the next track, then lots of beeping as I rode past each of two crossroads (why?), got stuck behind a grinding MTB for a bit (I should have asked if the bike was OK but I had chilled fish on board by then), then edged past the PLAT white van shown in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rant-the-difference-between-hgv-and-white-van-parking.199257/ and then I think it was finally free-rolling for most of the last 2 miles, but a bus pulled into an obstructive stop so I pulled right a lane to overtake because it was clear for once  and finally I even got let out onto the staggered crossroads by home against marked priority by a nice motorist whose exit was blocked (but you'd be surprised how many still won't let me across in that situation).


----------



## annedonnelly (19 Apr 2016)

Yesterday, actually...

I had to go from the town centre to the outskirts of town to drop something off. There was a strong head-wind so I didn't fancy going up the main road and struggling with traffic as well as the wind, so I took the NCN route up the river side. A bit further but no traffic and shelter from the wind in a couple of places. 

As I was approaching a bend I glimpsed a couple of cyclists heading my way. When I rounded the bend there was a large group - maybe 30 or so. They were mainly children with some adult supervisors. As soon as they saw me they all moved into single file so there was plenty of room for me to pass them (adults in groups please note!). Then, as I passed they all smiled, said "hello" or gave me a thumbs-up. Lovely, courteous young people enjoying their cycling.

I'm pretty sure they'd be from the primary school just round the corner who do loads of cycling stuff. Great to see.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Apr 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> Yesterday, actually...
> 
> I had to go from the town centre to the outskirts of town to drop something off. There was a strong head-wind so I didn't fancy going up the main road and struggling with traffic as well as the wind, so I took the NCN route up the river side. A bit further but no traffic and shelter from the wind in a couple of places.
> 
> ...



Ah, that's nice.

I've seen a couple of similar groups on the C2C near me.

I think the leaders were part of the SkyRide programme.

Hopefully that can continue in the wake of Sky withdrawing their sponsorship.


----------



## KneesUp (20 Apr 2016)

My car is being fixed today but it's not worth me going to work because it won't take long. My bike was in the car anyway so I was going to go into town, but it's really quite warm and I'm in work clothes so I've ridden all of a mile to a cash machine and another half a mile to a coffee shop. I've now got an hour to kill, a coffee and a book. Does that count as a utility ride?


----------



## seraphina (20 Apr 2016)

Had one of those days when I realised why the car is so popular....

Decided to take the younger child (18m) into Cambridge using train/bike combo. He loves going in the trailer, but didn't want to take the trailer on the train so thought I'd put him in the seat instead. That was the first mistake, he hated it and howled the whole way to the station (1.5 miles). Got to station and then had dilemma of how to purchase ticket. Could take howling toddler out of child seat and prop bike up but then have unrestrained toddler next to edge of platform and can't restrain him and buy ticket at same time. No stand on bike (my mistake) and nowhere to rest bike stabily. So propped bike+toddler against ticket machine and bought ticket over top of child seat. Phase 1 complete.

Phase 2: get bike+toddler on train. Cross to correct platform (over level crossing so no problem). Hold toddler whilst train arrives. Throw toddler into train, leg it back to wrestle bike over gap and step onto train whilst toddler attemps to rexit train. Kind passenger restrains toddler whilst I curse at bike which has just sliced open my thumb as I jam it into the bay. Console howling toddler whilst abandoning bike to heap on floor. Apologise profusely to all other souls in the carriage.

Get to Cambridge and attempt to get toddler and bike off train; kind passenger lifts bike out whilst I deal with toddler. Prop bike against shelter as I attempt to wrestle stiff-bodied toddler back into seat without anyone landing on train tracks. Negotiate busy station full of people refusing to get out of way, toddler alternating between waving and howling. 

Complete purchases in Cambridge satsifactorily, bribe toddler with chocolate to get back on the seat. Arrive back at Cambridge station to find that it's 50 mins until next train. Only find this out after we get past ticket barriers. Would have cycled home but see above re: toddler and hating the seat. Nowhere to park a bicycle whilst we wait so I stash it behind some seats and, in the absense of a bar serving gin and tonic, retreat to cafe for coffee and more muffin-related toddler bribery. Getting toddler and bike on to train is easier as it's a terminus and a newer train so toddler legs it down the carriage whilst I go back for bike. Bike falls over in vestibule and lies abandoned on the basis that it will only fall over again. Repeat circus act at home station to get toddler and bike off train with no-one ending up under the train. 

I now have newfound respect for anyone who has even the slightest mobility problems. I never realised just how difficult the step across the gap and up to a train is. There is no way I could have gotten a trailer on the train, even if there were space for one.

I am a big fan of utility cycling and want my kids to see it as a default option for getting around but by God it was very, very hard to remain calm today. And this was in and around Cambridge, which is generally a very pro-cycling city....


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2016)

seraphina said:


> Had one of those days when I realised why the car is so popular....
> 
> Decided to take the younger child (18m) into Cambridge using train/bike combo. He loves going in the trailer, but didn't want to take the trailer on the train so thought I'd put him in the seat instead. That was the first mistake, he hated it and howled the whole way to the station (1.5 miles). Got to station and then had dilemma of how to purchase ticket. Could take howling toddler out of child seat and prop bike up but then have unrestrained toddler next to edge of platform and can't restrain him and buy ticket at same time. No stand on bike (my mistake) and nowhere to rest bike stabily. So propped bike+toddler against ticket machine and bought ticket over top of child seat. Phase 1 complete.
> 
> ...


Repeat tomorrow?


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2016)

seraphina said:


> Had one of those days when I realised why the car is so popular....


Don't worry: a day like that, a car would have broken down on the way in, the toddler would have screamed the whole time you waited for the team car breakdown service, then you wouldn't have been able to find anywhere to park, decide to chance it, get clamped, the toddler would have screamed the whole time you waited for the clampers to release you and then you'd run out of fuel on the way home


----------



## Jayaly (20 Apr 2016)

seraphina said:


> Had one of those days when I realised why the car is so popular....
> 
> Decided to take the younger child (18m) into Cambridge using train/bike combo. He loves going in the trailer, but didn't want to take the trailer on the train so thought I'd put him in the seat instead. That was the first mistake, he hated it and howled the whole way to the station (1.5 miles). Got to station and then had dilemma of how to purchase ticket. Could take howling toddler out of child seat and prop bike up but then have unrestrained toddler next to edge of platform and can't restrain him and buy ticket at same time. No stand on bike (my mistake) and nowhere to rest bike stabily. So propped bike+toddler against ticket machine and bought ticket over top of child seat. Phase 1 complete.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain. I was so smug about cycling all over the place with Smallest Boy on the back for a year, then he got a balance bike for his third birthday and suddenly it was: "Two bikes! TWO BIKES!" with associated yelling, trying to fold a stiff body into the seat and fists hammering my back with rage for the next mile. I drive more than I used to on the basis that at least when he's pitching a fit in the car seat, he can't reach me.


----------



## Jayaly (20 Apr 2016)

...and I confess that I keep a child walking harness in my kit for the sole purpose of tying him to a lamp post in the event of a p*ncture or similar on route.


----------



## seraphina (20 Apr 2016)

I can also turn the radio up on the car as well to drown out any howls.....

I do need to get back on the horse, as it were - I usually trailer them both to groups on Friday but we have other plans which necessitate a car journey, so it's one for the weekend. The reins for tying up toddler is genius - the small boy is only happy when he is holding the reins though so we have deployed reins and Little Life backpack so everyone is happily holding on to something.

The most frustrating thing is that this journey should be PERFECT for mixed mode travel - nice pootle to station at both ends, and saving the nightmare of trying to find a parking space in Cambridge. So to find it so difficult (and expensive, to boot) is deeply depressing.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2016)

Jayaly said:


> ...*and I confess that I keep a child walking harness in my kit for the sole purpose of tying him to a lamp post* in the event of a p*ncture or similar on route.


That's cruel!!


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2016)

classic33 said:


> That's cruel!!


Kinder than duct taping him!


----------



## summerdays (20 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Kinder than duct taping him!


That's what I was thinking she would use

But the truth is if you had to deal with a puncture and a child that you couldn't trust to remain on the pavement it would be very hard work. I didn't cycle at the time but one of mine didn't go through the stranger fear stage, and the opposite.... gravitated towards them... I can remember being in swimming pools and unknown people coming up and playing with them! Or strangers asking to take photos of such a sweet child .... (usually immediately after they had pulled a mega temper tantrum and we weren't quite calm even if they were!)


----------



## Karlt (20 Apr 2016)

Stupid idiots coming out of the church hall car park when I'm taking Boy #2 to cubs. The entrance lane isn't wide enough for a car and any other vehicle, so kindly don't drive straight at the boy. Twats.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2016)

Karlt said:


> Stupid idiots coming out of the church hall car park when I'm taking Boy #2 to cubs. The entrance lane isn't wide enough for a car and any other vehicle, so kindly don't drive straight at the boy. Twats.


???


----------



## Jayaly (20 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Kinder than duct taping him!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Apr 2016)

Had to nip to the building society in the village . Didn't even consider getting the car out .bike now my first choice for shorts trips 2 miles there and back . A year ago car would have been first choice how things change


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @classic33 we need pictures!


I'm out on Thursday from 04:00 until 22:00(approx) whatever the weather. Fancy doing the early shift?


----------



## mjr (6 May 2016)

Had a bit of a nightmare yesterday. Just my usual shortest route into town and back, with a small deviation to a suburban butcher's shop, but at a significant number of road crossings, motorists appeared exactly as I passed the point of no return. You know what I mean? The point where you've looked as best you can, but visibility is restricted because the junction layout is substandard, so you go and be prepared to stomp on the brakes or the pedals or do an emergency turn to avoid a vehicle that could be approaching but can't be seen - stopping completely wouldn't help either, as it removes stomping on the pedals as a way to avoid a collision.

At the one 4-way give-way on the route, I crossed the line at the exact same moment as a motorist to my right and we both emergency-stopped. At one junction, a motorist started indicating to right-hook me so I stopped, but he stopped too and gave way, so missing a gap in the oncoming carriageway lane so I restarted. At two junctions, motorists had stopped blocking them (queuing back for their next congested junction) and wouldn't reverse back like most people do, so I had to wait. I'm sure other stuff happened but I didn't have the bike camera running (still waiting to copy off the Netherlands footage) and I don't remember it. To boot, I forgot three items of shopping on my way round so we had to change dinner plans anyway 

So, plenty of adrenaline but I guess I picked the right option each time as there was no collision - not my usual relaxing carefree ride, though.  Oh well - better luck next time, I hope!


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2016)

Shorter than planned, started at 5:30am instead of 4am, still finished at 10pm though.

Piece on the back took the height to just over the five foot mark. But still one lorry driver said he never saw the only vehicle on the road, headed in the same direction as himself. Car driver head downhill pulled almost level with me, stopping the truck. At the bend in Mill Lane. @steve50, only managed Mill Lane four times, last year it was nine. I cheated as well, I didn't turn left at the top onto Whitegate. Choosing to follow the road to the right then come back on myself. I'm getting old!! And there's next time.

@Pat "5mph", no pictures by me on this one. However there were one or two video cameras turned in my direction. Mileage unknown.

I passed or was passed by the same female in blue Mercedes convertible, at least seven times throughout the day. Chased by a drunk, on foot, as I headed home on the last run. Torn between catching me and not spilling any of the contents of his can.

I count it as today as I've been on the go since since 10am Wednesday.

Feel I can put the low point of the day up now, police only only interested in the damage to vehicle, not the person on it at the time. Two in their 20's tried to turn me over, physically, by jumping on on the back. Scratches were just that at the time, scratches. But I can't explain the amount bruising. From the rear of the knee, almost to the tips of my toes. The leg is still swollen and new bruises are showing themselves.


----------



## Smithbat (6 May 2016)

I am getting fitter - took number one nephew to Scouts tonight on our bikes. On the way back, he had to ask me to slow down so he could keep up. YAY!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 May 2016)

Out with the daughter for the first time this summer. Followed the canal down to the shops to buy a small tin of Danish oil. On the way we stopped at the local nature reserve which had an open day so we could all admire the bluebells.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Out with the daughter for the first time this summer. Followed the canal down to the shops to buy a small tin of Danish oil. On the way we stopped at the local nature reserve which had an open day so we could all *admire the bluebells.*


Go past them all the time and never give them a second glance. Odd really.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Go past them all the time and never give them a second glance. Odd really.



Once you start trying to work out if they're authentic Blighty or Spanish interlopers, you can't help looking at every clump you pass.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Once you start trying to work out if they're authentic Blighty or Spanish interlopers, you can't help looking at every clump you pass.


I meant me(going past them all the time, without a second glance), and you went off to a local nature reserve to see them.


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Shorter than planned, started at 5:30am instead of 4am, still finished at 10pm though.
> 
> Piece on the back took the height to just over the five foot mark. But still one lorry driver said he never saw the only vehicle on the road, headed in the same direction as himself. Car driver head downhill pulled almost level with me, stopping the truck. At the bend in Mill Lane. @steve50, only managed Mill Lane four times, last year it was nine. I cheated as well, I didn't turn left at the top onto Whitegate. Choosing to follow the road to the right then come back on myself. I'm getting old!! And there's next time.
> 
> ...


Crazy!!


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Crazy!!


Who?


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Who?


All of it, but, especially the ****'s who jumped on you.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> All of it, but, especially the ****'s who jumped on you.


That aside it was a bit of fun. Even the weather was on my side.

Put you down for next year?


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> That aside it was a bit of fun. Even the weather was on my side.
> 
> Put you down for next year?


What was event?


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> What was event?


T'was in all the newspapers, even you had a go!


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> T'was in all the newspapers, even you had a go!



I used the services of the Royal Mail.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2016)

Odd one today: into market, but first to a meeting on a construction site. On the way there, I stopped to ask the workman guarding a cycle track diversion (it's closed for resurfacing, resulting in a 3 minute detour) if he had had much trouble - so far so good, basically.

Me turning off the cycle track into the building site surprised the gatekeeper but he accepted me as attending the meeting without question. I signed in and put "Dutch bike" as my registration number. Cycle parking was primitive - a fence to lock to - but the gatekeeper assured me that he kept an eye on the bikes. A couple of other bikes were there, but I think all the others in the meeting arrived by car, which I guess explains the gatekeeper's surprise.

After the meeting, I rode into the town centre from the opposite direction to usual, past one of my former homes. Quite an easy ride, but the last section of track is getting lumpy and the still-missing 300m connection to the town centre 20mph zone remains rather disappointing, but riding on the four-lane A road was uneventful today.

After market, I took my usual route home through a park, through some terraced streets and then a couple of cycle tracks alongside A roads. It was raining harder but also a very easy dull ride home. I did stop to thank one UKMail driver who had found a safe place to stop near a dodgy junction while he delivered a package, rather than blocking the cycle track like Yodel and UPS do - Yodel's especially annoying as they sponsor some cycling events.


----------



## mjr (12 May 2016)

Start-of-the-day run to take some garden waste to the tip and be there soon after it opens. Then I'm almost at town by the long way round so I continued in and bought a few things for this Sunday's Sandringham Samaritans charity ride (anyone want to come? It's usually a laugh. 8 or 15 mile lumpy routes I think, plus many of us do another 14 from King's Lynn to/from the start, plus maybe another couple of miles detour to a country pub) and the next few days of food.




I don't often take the long way round at that time of day - I was surprised how quiet the first few miles of single-track were (one car in 2 miles, I think) and how busy it was the next two miles of country road that is NCR 1 and 11 (I lost count about twelve in the first mile). Good visibility on most of it and only one motorist overtook like a prat... but there's always one, isn't there?

Did a good deed by telling a motorist who pulled out in front of me that his right-hand brake light had failed, once I caught him at the next junction (which I would have been able to bypass if he wasn't queuing back and blocking the cycle track junction ).


----------



## Pale Rider (12 May 2016)

As the OP I'm pleased to see this thread rumbling on.

My utility ride today was to the chemist to pick up a prescription, a visit to a corner shop for a few groceries, across town to the Vauxhall garage to book my car in for a service, and then to my local bike shop.

Task there was to collect the proceeds from the sale of my Cannondale MTB.

The shop got £500 for it, pretty good for a 2014 £850 bike, albeit one in excellent condition.

I'm told it's gone to a good home, a lad bought it on the recommendation of his mate who has one from the same shop.


----------



## Smithbat (13 May 2016)

My utility ride yesterday was to get mudguards fitted to my bike. I am continuing to love riding her and she surprises me with what I can do on her. Some people still seem to find the sight of a larger lady on the bike weird as I do get some double takes. 

Today's ride was a quick trip to the bank at lunchtime, only a mile each way but it blows the office cobwebs out. I am very much liking having the pannier rack with a bag either side, it is much easier and less restricting than having a rucksack on my back. I have now discovered that they have built in waterproof covers that are hi vis yellow so there should be no excuse for not seeing me!

Homeward tonight will be via the gym for a nice gentle swim and sauna in anticpation of my 10k walk tomorrow.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Some people still seem to find the sight of a larger lady on the bike weird as I do get some double takes.



Some people find the sight of anyone on a bike weird, and certainly cannot grasp the notion of the bicycle as transport.

I got some looks when I wheeled my bike into the Vauxhall garage yesterday to book the service.


----------



## Smithbat (13 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Some people find the sight of anyone on a bike weird, and certainly cannot grasp the notion of the bicycle as transport.
> 
> I got some looks when I wheeled my bike into the Vauxhall garage yesterday to book the service.


As I do more of these utility rides, I am discovering the lack of cycle racks or places to lock my bike up safely. When I went to the Building Society the other day, I had to take it in with me as there was no where at all.


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> As I do more of these utility rides, I am discovering the lack of cycle racks or places to lock my bike up safely. When I went to the Building Society the other day, I had to take it in with me as there was no where at all.


I can usually find a lamp post or road sign post (as long as it's tall enough and got a reasonable sized sign on top!


----------



## annedonnelly (13 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am very much liking having the pannier rack with a bag either side, it is much easier and less restricting than having a rucksack on my back. I have now discovered that they have built in waterproof covers that are hi vis yellow so there should be no excuse for not seeing me!



Panniers are great. I would hate to ride with a rucksack. There's also some evidence that riding with panniers makes the bike look wider and hence encourages drivers to give you more space when overtaking. If you ever ride with only one, as I do, it's worth putting it on the right hand side nearest the traffic.


----------



## Smithbat (13 May 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> Panniers are great. I would hate to ride with a rucksack. There's also some evidence that riding with panniers makes the bike look wider and hence encourages drivers to give you more space when overtaking. If you ever ride with only one, as I do, it's worth putting it on the right hand side nearest the traffic.


I did have one but I felt lopsided so I bought another to make me balanced.


----------



## annedonnelly (13 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I did have one but I felt lopsided so I bought another to make me balanced.


Whatever works for you. I don't notice the difference unless I have something very heavy on one side - but even then after a few yards I seem to adjust.


----------



## summerdays (13 May 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> Whatever works for you. I don't notice the difference unless I have something very heavy on one side - but even then after a few yards I seem to adjust.


I can carry a packed heavy pannier containing lots of paper (which is heavy in any quantity), and as long as I'm riding I don't notice it, whereas when I get off and push the bike it's suddenly apparent.


----------



## seraphina (15 May 2016)

Not quite a utility ride but in the spirit of one - we did the A10 cycleway ride en famille. Smaller child (see post passim) climbed into trailer with his monkey and promptly fell asleep; Larger serenaded me the whole way to Melbourn on the back seat. A lovely ride and lovely weather for it!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (16 May 2016)

Yesterday was a Machine Mart VAT free day! My daughter had been looking for a ride so, after a quick look at the Map app, a route along the canals to the far side of Wolverhampton was planned and jotted down rally pace notes style. I also figured I would be unable to buy large and expensive power tools if we went on the bikes!

I would be lying if I said the whole ride was one of scenic beauty, in fact the last bit was dingo ugly. We did see baby ducks, geese and moorhens!

The ducklings were doing this weird jumping thing in the canal. I can only think the were catching some sort of buzzer/chromonid that was hatching off.


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2016)

This evening I rode too and from Guides for the first time. It was the first outing for my lights and I rode in the rain. I am trying my hardest to be car free as much as possible.


----------



## EthelF (21 May 2016)

Today I took my son, aged 6, to a birthday party, and then went on to do some shopping before picking him up again. 
It was pants.Largely.
The father of a school friend of his said that he rode with his son on the road, so I thought I'd give it a try - previously we have ridden on very quiet residential streets but apart from that MiniEthel stuck to pavements. We have some wonderful cycle routes through our local parks, but the roads in between are not terribly cycle friendly. So today's experience was a mixed bag. No aggression, people actually according MiniEthel a heck of a lot more space and time than I am used to getting on my rides without him. But this was balanced against the knowledge and evidence that he has, unsurprisingly, the road sense of a six-year-old. He'll be back on the tandem coupling for such rides for the foreseeable future.
As I said, it wasn't all bad, I was pleasantly surpised that even in London the vast majority of drivers are very considerate in the face of a small boy on a bike. But I could still do without the abject terror that somebody out there might not be.
London may be making progress in terms of accessible and inclusive cycling. But we still have a long way to go before utility cycling is available to all.


----------



## seraphina (24 May 2016)

7 miles yesterday to and from the library. Smaller child in the trailer, generally looking like he was only there under sufferance. Still, it was a lovely day for it.


----------



## Smithbat (24 May 2016)

5 miles yesterday as a round about route for to the post office, I just needed to get out at lunchtime. The more time I am spending on my bike the more time I am resenting the 4 walls of my office. 

Dear lottery Gods, please can I win, thank you.


----------



## fimm (24 May 2016)

Cycled to the park, drank beer with my O/H, cycled home.


----------



## Smithbat (24 May 2016)

Different route today which has posed the following question.

Why put a cycle path/pedestrian through the middle of the estate when you have forgotten to drop the kerbs at each end? If I bounce up a kerb on my bike I will snap those bits on the front!

Other than that I had a lovely jaunt today, a bit headwindy but apart from that all good.


----------



## mjr (24 May 2016)

Regular market day run, bit earlier than recently. Uneventful except for getting the toolkit out to slacken my chain at the first stop because the excess tension was making me feel like someone had stolen half my leg muscles


----------



## seraphina (27 May 2016)

Tootle to the kid's music class and a jaunt to circuits this evening.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jun 2016)

Chose the twelve mile route to work, then eight miles into Bristol for a course, then eight miles home. 

Beer....


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jun 2016)

20km into and around town on my Koga World Traveller. Nice to be able to get all the shopping in the panniers. I have been on the Koga roadbike for the past few days and you get on it and feel like a speed freak. It was good to just relax. Boiling hot again in Denmark


----------



## united4ever (2 Jun 2016)

Bit late in the thread to be asking but what is the difference between a utility ride and a commute?


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2016)

united4ever said:


> Bit late in the thread to be asking but what is the difference between a utility ride and a commute?



A utility ride is a ride with a purpose other than pleasure/sport/going to work.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2016)

united4ever said:


> Bit late in the thread to be asking but what is the difference between a utility ride and a commute?


Never too late, you don't ask you'd never find out.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Some people find the sight of anyone on a bike weird, and certainly cannot grasp the notion of the bicycle as transport.
> 
> I got some looks when I wheeled my bike into the Vauxhall garage yesterday to book the service.


You should try rolling up for a SVA test, as it was then, at a VOSA test facility.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> You should try rolling up for a SVA test, as it was then, at a VOSA test facility.



When I dropped my car in for service a couple of months ago I rolled up at the garage and took the bike out the back before handing in the keys and pedalling off, to strange looks from the mechanics. But when I pedalled back in later in the day to pick it up and was talking to the mechanic you should have seen the amazed look on his face when I told him I'd been out and put in a fifty miler while he was servicing my motor.


----------



## KneesUp (9 Jun 2016)

I went to Sainsbury's last night for an emergency re-stock of coffee. I took a very slightly longer route as I wanted to know if you could get into the woods off a particular road (you can). I got the usual cacophony of blackbird alarm calls, plus one new one. I followed the noise and now know what a tawny owl alarm call sounds like. We looked at each other for a few minutes, just me and the owl, before I cycled off. Within 5 minutes I was in the supermarket, a million miles away.


----------



## seraphina (12 Jun 2016)

Village school PTA Safari Supper last night. About 60 middle aged parents out in force last night on their bikes - cycling between courses gives more drinking time.

I discovered that cleat pedals and high heels do not mix...


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2016)

seraphina said:


> Village school PTA Safari Supper last night. About 60 middle aged parents out in force last night on their bikes - cycling between courses gives more drinking time.
> 
> I discovered that cleat pedals and high heels do not mix...



Sounds like you need a pair of these. 

https://www.visualnews.com/2013/10/10/bringing-sexy-back-biking-high-heeled-biking-shoes/


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Jun 2016)

An amazing thing happened on Sunday. The bike I built for my wife to ride was used!! When I briefly give you the bike's spec, you will see what I mean.

- Rock Lobster steel frame with canti hanger.
- Rockshox Mag 21 forks.
- Deore DX/LX groupset.
- Almost new Psyco tyres in grey.

It has been gathering dust for a long time. A quick tune and oil and it was ready to go. So three of us set off, daughter as well; son preferred to play on Xbox rather than ride a Bontrager titanium, on a utility ride to Hobbycraft.

The now familiar ride along the canals. A mixture of farmland and countryside, industrial and post industrial landscapes spun past.

The usual wildlife plus a death defying rat who so nearly got truncated by a Tioga Psycho tyre. A bit of shopping including an ill advised French stick loaf and the all important 2.5Kg back of plaster of Paris. The ride home was done under darkening skies and rain was falling as we stopped for an ice cream at the canal shop.


----------



## fimm (5 Jul 2016)

Cycled to the swimming pool last night as I quite often do on a Monday.

On the way there, I spotted a cyclist looking at a map. I stopped to see if I could assist. It turned out that they wanted to be in Dalkeith; in fact they had badly overshot their turning and were now in central Edinburgh! Fortunately the start of the easiest way to Dalkeith was the way I was going, so I guided them through a few twists and turns and saw them on their way.

The rain wasn't too bad at that point, but when I came out of the swimming pool it was raining cats and dogs. I was very wet by the time I got home. At least it was not cold.


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

Typical ride to market yesterday with a few exceptions. First outing on the dutch bike for my new front mini-basket - it doesn't hold much (in weight or size) but it is pretty useful having somewhere to plonk things for short times: my hat and gloves while locking the bike, my locks when putting the panniers on after unlocking the bike, the salmon and samphire while wheeling and riding between the fishmonger and greengrocer stalls (rather than opening the panniers) and so on.

Another exception: I got stuck in a small traffic jam in the narrow bit at the top of the A10 but they were all wearing helmets (unusual here) and the front two had big panniers.






And this bike parked in one of the few remaining wheelbenders (there's always spaces in those wheelbenders - I won't use them) had a parking ticket stuck to its saddle. I'm not sure if it was a joke or what. Fun place to store a cuddly toy, too - I didn't check whether it was belted in!





The other thing was someone giving a child a backie on stunt pegs, pictured over in the Teenagers as passengers discussion at https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/teenagers-as-passenger.195890/post-4364297


----------



## Gert Lush (17 Jul 2016)

While on my bike ride this evening I took a detour and scouted out the new housing estate. I'm going to be delivering there tomorrow and I've never done it before so wanted a little heads up and have a better idea of where roads etc. A lot easier to do that on a bike than in a car.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2016)

A little short one for me this morning, I was going to be spending a lot of today on the M6, but the postman had tried to deliver a box of plants yesterday and we weren't at home, so instead of leaving them down the post office I got on my bike first thing and headed for the post office, I arrived a couple of minutes after they had opened, and collected them before we set off


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jul 2016)

My utility ride today was a short round trip to visit the Sunderland International Airshow.

A bicycle is the ideal transport for such a journey, enabling me to avoid queues and road closures.

Decent attendance as usual, although I think there's been more people in previous years.






At least those that did turn out were in safe hands with the St John fast response team to look after any who fell ill.






Any report of an airshow wouldn't be complete without a rubbish pic of one of the displays.

The Red Arrows put on their usual seamless performance.

I've seen them a handful of times over the years, but they still make a fine sight, in the air, if not on the forum page.


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2016)

Interesting ride to town to hold a chainguard up against my bike and buy some food this afternoon. The roads were busy with an early start of the weekend holiday traffic but that doesn't bother me using the cycle tracks and filtered streets. The interesting bit was seeing two police cars with vehicles pulled over on the first stretch of road and one on the way back. Apart from when they're doing a spotter+catcher operation, I rarely see police cars stopping vehicles.


----------



## mjr (9 Aug 2016)

Combined the outbound of one of my regular rides with a connection to market and then my usual homeward section. The outbound was unremarkable and I made fairly good time despite a head/cross wind. First stop passed uneventfully, then I sat on top of a grass amphitheatre for a while to eat breakfast and drink a coffee, with the bike parked in the centre (close to where my current avatar pic was taken, actually). Fun people-watching and it's surprising how many people walk past without looking to the top of the banking. 

The connection was another head/cross wind across some fens, with a short pause for an agricultural lorry forcing cars to reverse around a bend back to a wider section. It's a shame they'd all overtaken me fairly well, else it would have been more satisfying. Then to the riverbank and into King's Lynn along the notorious National 1 with the town unfolding ahead of me between gloriously blue sky and river that this doesn't quite capture:





Then a particularly bumbly trip around the market, back out along Harding's Way and the King cycle track, spotting a friend pass in front of me as I give way waiting to join it, then catching him up and having a short chat before we go our separate ways and I get home again... now to work!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Aug 2016)

Soaked as soon as I stepped out of the door, blown dry by half way and soaked again before getting there.


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2016)

Popped out for eggs. None on sale in this six street village (the chickens aren't all laying, apparently), so I rode through the increasing darkness to the neighbouring five street village, 2¾ miles away. There were eggs, but the odd thing was passing five oncoming cyclists, which seems a lot on a back road from almost nowhere to almost nowhere. I don't usually ride that road at that time so I wonder if that's typical.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Oct 2016)

I've had to start buying eggs again, my chickens have stopped laying. They need their energy to stave off the encroaching cold.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Oct 2016)

12km to the shops and back for milk. I took the scooter for a ride to start training my legs for winter. Its getting cold and I would not be surprised if we got snow by the end of the month.


----------



## mjr (13 Oct 2016)

Serendiptiously, I was heading around a blind-ish bend on a too-narrow bit of cycle track this week, met a cyclist coming the other way a bit fast and their instinct was to head right!  Thankfully, we both also pulled the brakes and him heading to the right meant he scuffed the kerb, so we stopped without colliding, despite me skidding (I was carrying three bags full on the rear rack). No harm done, as usual on cycle tracks IMO, but I wish they'd bring that section up to standard width.


----------



## redflightuk (15 Oct 2016)

one of several loads this week.


----------



## mjr (27 Oct 2016)

Seen on the ride today:

Problem: gardeners too lazy to put the van in the car park on the other side of the garden, so they park fully on the cycle track, leaving about 70cm between wing mirror and lamp post:





Solution: police cyclist off to have a word:





It was in the car park when I made the return trip


----------



## Jayaly (31 Oct 2016)

ME: Aargh! The Old Git has my keys an hour away and the nursery closes in 15 minutes. It's ten minutes in the car!
DUTCH BIKE: Get on. I've got this. No need to change, you can ride me wearing normal clothes.
ME: It's dark.
DUTCH BIKE: Integral dynamo lighting ready to roll.
ME: The child trailer is locked in the garage.
DUTCH BIKE: Big comfy saddle. He'll love sitting up there while you walk next to us.
ME: The cycle path is too bumpy for high speeds. We'll never make it in time.
DUTCH BIKE: Suspension seat post, baby.
ME: But people say you're slow and cumbersome.
DUTCH BIKE: Watch this...

SMALLEST BOY: Up on the big bike! We're having an adventure, Mummy!
ME: You're amazing. I don't tell you enough how much I love you.
DUTCH BIKE: From the EU to you, with love. Just promise me you'll try to get me spare parts after Brexit.
ME: If I have to smuggle them through customs in my underwear.


----------



## mjr (2 Nov 2016)

Tough ride to market yesterday. Usually I'm in top gear for more than half the ride despite the gently-rolling country and a railway bridge, but yesterday it was only one downhill and a few hundred metres of crosswind, with the rest in middle gear and trying to get down out of the wind. Very glad that I took the foldable panniers (Basil Mara) and wasn't trying to ride into that with treble the width catching the wind. Much easier ride home, though.

I thought I'd caught another cycle track motorist (a Europcar van) and a few more curious incidents on the way back from market. Got home to discover a fascinating survey of streetlights because I'd knocked the camera backwards on its mount at some point early on


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Nov 2016)

It's the rime of the year when BigCat needs to visit the vet for his annual jabs, also the time of year when the ice bike must be fettled, ready for the big freeze.
Still unusually mild here, thought.
So, trailer hooked up on this year's ice bike (I made a new one ) off we go to the vet.
Then, BigCat safely delivered back home, I rode to the shops to fill the trailer once more.
Turns out the trailer needed a bit of GT85, it was squeaking like mad full of groceries


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2016)

A rare for me short utility ride today, down to Jubilee Crescent to use the cash point and across to the barbers for a haircut.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Nov 2016)

My daughter has chosen cycling as her fitness section of her D of E award. I have suggested she build her fitness and skills to a point she can get around the red route on Cannock with me.

No danger of that happening yet so today was a 14 mile round trip to Hobby Craft. We saw a kingfisher in the middle of town and I discovered I lost my bank card somewhere in Scotland.


----------



## greekonabike (17 Nov 2016)

I had a short 3 mile jaunt to the town centre only to find out the LBS was closed today, and for the next few Thursdays. I then cycled out of town and found out the other bike shop was also closed. Partly through laziness and partly because I haven't ridden for a while I hopped on the train with the bike and went to the bike shop in the next town over. Really knowledgable and helpful guys who are open on Thursdays.

GOAB.


----------



## greekonabike (24 Nov 2016)

Went for a ride to the town which was about 3 miles, meandered about a bit and decided to cycle to the bike shop in the next town rather than take the train. Journey there was fine along the cycle path on the beach but on the way back it was so windy I was constantly battling to stay in a straight line. I reckon I did about 20 odd miles. 

GOAB


----------



## mjr (24 Nov 2016)

Opposite situation for me: slogged 3 miles into a headwind to town (I was glad I'd taken the panniers that roll up when empty and strap to the rack top), called in at a butcher's and a supermarket, then got blown home


----------



## greekonabike (24 Nov 2016)

I genuinely didn't realise how bad the journey back would be. It's quite a busy cycle path and at about the 3/4 mark myself and a few other cyclists were walking because the wind was blowing in from the side something fierce. 

I suppose I would have preferred to have gone into the wind first. It makes the journey back that little bit easier. 

GOAB


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Nov 2016)

That didn't go well at all. Another D of E ride with my daughter. A road ride to Sainsbury's to stock up on ill and geriatric cat food. 

Three miles into the ride and she faints! Luckily (?!) she felt it coming so we were able to get to the side of the road. Basic first aid and a sit down got her conscious again to the point I was able to go and get a car to get her and the bike home again.

Not a vintage ride!


----------



## galaxy (27 Nov 2016)

OMG, hope she is ok, any idea what caused the faint.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Nov 2016)

galaxy said:


> OMG, hope she is ok, any idea what caused the faint.



She has always been a little prone to it. We had hospital checks when she was younger and they didn't find anything wrong. I think it is low blood pressure. She is tall and always cold. The wife says she was always keeling over as a youngster as well. 

It hadn't happened for quite a while so hopefully a one off.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2016)

A quick 4 mile round trip to the post office at lunchtime to pay mum's road tax and blow away the cobwebs. On the way out almost got wiped out by someone pulling out of a side street between two parked cars without looking. Turns out it was someone I know, but the hand gesture I gave him wasn't a polite one...

Was wrapped up warm and it was a pleasure to be outside, though saddle on new bike = owie bum...


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2016)

Nipped out for a 16 mile round trip to call at Decathlon in Stockport because I need to get some winter cycling gloves for the BiL who has got the cycling bug in the last 12 months.
Unfortunately I came off the bike partway there on a sheltered corner. The schluuuuuurrrrrpp noise the tyres made as they both slid away from me makes me think I hit a patch of semi-thawed frost. It happened quite slowly, probably travelling not much over 10mph and had time to mutter ay-up as I went down on my left side. I wasn't hurt and was chuckling to myself as I slid along the ground and was back up looking around for any oncoming cars before the bike had stopped bouncing. A nice scuff to the outside of the XT SPD pedal and the XT rear QR but luckily managed not to rip the knee out of the longs I was wearing as I have only had them a few weeks. Straight back on the bike to continue the mission 
The gloves are meant to be a Christmas present for him so I thought I would get him the best I could find in store but the sizing seems to be all wrong. He is not a small guy and as an ex-mechanic has pretty big hands, certainly bigger than mine, but all the gloves I could find were too tight for me to get on properly even in the largest 2XL size. It wasn't a wasted trip though, bought myself something as a reward for the effort and bravery - www.decathlon.co.uk/100-warm-cycling-jacket-black-id_8343186.html


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2016)

Been out again to collect the youngest half-pint from school and managed to stay right-side up this time


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Nov 2016)

Sorry about your off @I like Skol 
Today's utility ride was to my two local community cycling hubs, trailer loaded with bits for donation, bits for the metal scrap bin, plus two Christmas wreaths I made from bike wheels 
My only trailer hitch is attached to the ice bike for now, so riding the mini tractor with a fully loaded trailer was a bit of an effort.
Some of the local paths that I use are closed for resurfacing, had to take to the roads for a bit but it was a quiet time of day, so, all good.
Having achieved my mission, I loaded the now empty trailer with food shopping then headed back home: only about 6 miles all in for the day, never bothered to take the Garmin for this one.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorry about your off @I like Skol
> Today's utility ride was to my two local community cycling hubs, trailer loaded with bits for donation, bits for the metal scrap bin, plus two Christmas wreaths I made from bike wheels
> My only trailer hitch is attached to the ice bike for now, so riding the mini tractor with a fully loaded trailer was a bit of an effort.
> Some of the local paths that I use are closed for resurfacing, had to take to the roads for a bit but it was a quiet time of day, so, all good.
> ...


Someone remind me not to get Pat round to help with the Christmas deccies!


----------



## mjr (1 Dec 2016)

Icy for the first trip out to a nearby village yesterday. I stuck to gritted roads except for the last two roads which are unavoidable. The ice bike was already out, so I was riding the old red roadster and running the tyres slightly soft. All good. Picture from the ride home:





Second ride out was mid-afternoon so it had completely thawed and I was back on the Dutch bike because it would be getting dark on the way home and it has the best lights. Rode to a housing development consultation exhibition and was one of many people asking why they're trying to build a big fast four-arm roundabout slap bang on the middle of National Route 1. I need to send some follow-up emails about that before 9th December, which is only the day after the local cycling campaign's meeting so I'd best email something round to get it agreed before then.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2016)

Had a nice footle out tonight to the village hall for our branch of Cats Protection's Xmas do - two miles there, two miles back. Was the only person to arrive by bike, but at least it allowed me to succumb to the temptation of the cheese board and not feel guilty about it. 

Other reason was to road test the tweaks I've made to saddle and handlebar positions. That worked well, might I add.


----------



## greekonabike (4 Dec 2016)

Managed to convince my dad to come for a ride to the next town over. He got his neglected Dawes hardtail out of the shed, chucked a new innertube on the rear wheel, lubed the chain and readjusted the saddle. 

I think we did about 17 miles for the round trip but went via the Christmas market on Whitstable harbour so I guess it counts as a utility ride. We refuelled with bacon at a greasy spoon before going home. 

I continued the ride for another five or so miles before I decided I'd rather be on the sofa with a brew. 

GOAB


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> Managed to convince my dad to come for a ride to the next town over. He got his neglected Dawes hardtail out of the shed, chucked a new innertube on the rear wheel, lubed the chain and readjusted the saddle.
> 
> I think we did about 17 miles for the round trip but went via the Christmas market on Whitstable harbour so I guess it counts as a utility ride. We refuelled with bacon at a greasy spoon before going home.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, you're not far from me, I love Whitstable and occasionally ride out that way from Dover. Lots of up and downs all the way.


----------



## greekonabike (5 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahhh, you're not far from me, I love Whitstable and occasionally ride out that way from Dover. Lots of up and downs all the way.



I used to work in Dover on the Coombe Valley estate. Used to knock around Deal and the local area quite a bit but wouldn't consider riding there just yet partly because of distance and hills. I'm in Herne Bay at the moment and I can imagine it being a bit of a slog. 

GOAB


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

@greekonabike know what you mean, you spend the whole journey going up a hill only to go down the other side to go up the next. I used to hate hills but I've learned to just accept them. Fortunately none of them are that long. The longest being the first getting out of town in the first place. It's a mile uphill whichever direction you take.


----------



## greekonabike (5 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> @greekonabike know what you mean, you spend the whole journey going up a hill only to go down the other side to go up the next. I used to hate hills but I've learned to just accept them. Fortunately none of them are that long. The longest being the first getting out of town in the first place. It's a mile uphill whichever direction you take.



Ha you'd have to get used to hills living in that neck of the woods. You've got Connaught Hill in one direction and London Road in the other. The roads out of the harbour leading to the A2 and M20 are hardly flat either. Maybe I'll make it my goal to cycle from here to Dover/Deal at some point next year. 

GOAB


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2016)

Today's ride was a quick 10 mile round trip to Tesco to have a gander at the yellow sticker cabinets. When I was in there yesterday doing the weekly grocery shop (and the Sunday YS lurk) I noticed that there was a job lot of cranberries dated for today, so thought I might swing by to get me some as they're great for chutney and stuff.

Of course there wasn't a single punnet to be had in the shop, yellow sticker or otherwise, but I did get me half a kilo of those giant prawns from the fish counter reduced to half price.  They'll do very nicely for a lunch or two - and to keep a certain pair of felines happy. 

Still, I enjoyed the ride, even at commuter-o-clock. Was a bit foggy and pretty cold, but I wrapped up warm and it was good to get out. Not impressed by the suicidal pedestrians though. They spend ages on the kerb dithering, then step out right in front of you. Aaaaargh!


----------



## greekonabike (9 Dec 2016)

Todays utility ride was a quick jaunt to the hardware store to get an allen key bolt for my front mudguard. They had over 500 different types of bolt but not the one I needed. I got an alternative and changed the bolt in my front mudguard outside the shop. Thank God for my multitool. 

GOAB


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> They had over 500 different types of bolt but not the one I needed.



A perfect example of Sod's Law


----------



## greekonabike (10 Dec 2016)

Reynard said:


> A perfect example of Sod's Law



All I wanted was a 4mm allen bolt. I ended up with a 5mm furniture screw that does the job. I'm a bit miffed that a universal mudguard wouldn't come with a bigger bolt but there you go. It got me out for a ride. 

GOAB


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jan 2017)

My utility ride today was a few miles to scope out a new meeting point for my Sunday morning cycling group, calling into Sainsbury's on the way back for a few groceries.

Things got off to an underwhelming start when the first car to pass me did so way too closely - and I'm not as fussed by these things as some.

Obvious to me the driver chose his passing distance purely on the basis of avoiding oncoming traffic.

It's no wonder many leisure cyclists are not keen to ride on the roads.

I reached my first destination in one piece, had a coffee in the cafe there and moved on to Sainsbury's.

There was a slight disconnect between amount of groceries purchased and available luggage carrying capacity.

This meant my saddo bachelor roast dinner for one had to travel perched on top of the full trunk bag, and my lock had to travel stuffed down the front of my fleece.

That worked OK until my second stop at traffic lights when the lock fell onto the road.

Daft as it may sound, I barely heard it drop and had set off again before something clicked and I checked the road behind.

I don't cycle a lot at night and was surprised how dark it was on the off-road paths.

My Lezyne rechargeable did the job, although if I did a lot of night riding something will a bigger if not brighter beam would be required.

Despite the little wrinkles along the way, doing those two minor jobs was much more fun and interesting on the bike than it would have been in the car.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Nothing particularly special, just 4 miles clocked up while doing some volunteering for Cats Protection - taking photos of the new fosters for the branch website and picking up some paperwork for next month's fundraiser.

On the upsides, our branch co-ordinator's cats approved of my bike.


----------



## galaxy (11 Feb 2017)

Popped to Butchers and Asda, 4 miles, plenty smiles.


----------



## J1888 (26 Feb 2017)

Well, f*ck that for a game of soldiers - ride 6 miles from Waterloo to my folks on the hybrid, windy as anything - worse than Thursday. Like cycling through sludge - every pedal stroke was torture. Might take the road bike back home to make it easier.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Feb 2017)

Yesterdays utility ride was a 5 mile round trip to Windsor Park in Belfast to pick up tickets for the Linfield v Crusaders game at the weekend. The main road to the ground was closed for resurfacing so it would've been a nightmare to get over in the car. My new Giro Rumble VRs are proving to be a great purchase.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2017)

J1888 said:


> Well, f*ck that for a game of soldiers - ride 6 miles from Waterloo to my folks on the hybrid, windy as anything - worse than Thursday. Like cycling through sludge - every pedal stroke was torture. Might take the road bike back home to make it easier.


Hands as near the middle of the bars as you can and kiss the stem. Not so much difference with road bikes as you'd think. Don't worry about hands not being near the brakes: when the wind's that strong, sit up and stop pedalling and you'll stop in short order!


----------



## jefmcg (1 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Nothing particularly special, just 4 miles clocked up while doing some volunteering for Cats Protection - taking photos of the new fosters for the branch website and picking up some paperwork for next month's fundraiser.
> 
> On the upsides, our branch co-ordinator's cats approved of my bike.


I read this earlier today, and then saw this on facebook, so decided to share it with you ....

(apologies for the derail)


View: https://www.facebook.com/hypedojodotcom/videos/1606396919652046/


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Would be funny if the poor wee mite wasn't so terrified...


----------



## Effyb4 (5 Mar 2017)

It was a bit wet and windy on today's utility ride to get some shopping. Only 3 miles though and the waterproofs kept me dry.


----------



## KnackeredBike (5 Mar 2017)

You are all hard as nails. I commute in the rain because I'm contractually obliged. I'd rather starve than cycle to Sainsbury's in the rain.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> You are all hard as nails. I commute in the rain because I'm contractually obliged. I'd rather starve than cycle to Sainsbury's in the rain.



I loved it coming back today...It p1$$£d down...better on return commute obviously...The east end drivers were more of a concern though.At least I got to test how $h1t my brakes were in the wet with one of those poor excuses of a driver.


----------



## KnackeredBike (5 Mar 2017)

Lonestar said:


> I loved it coming back today...It p1$$£d down...better on return commute obviously...The east end drivers were more of a concern though.At least I got to test how $h1t my brakes were in the wet with one of those poor excuses of a driver.


I love it about five minutes into the ride when everything is sodden, it's just those miserable fives minutes setting off.

And yes, it is slightly more effective praying for divine intervention than relying on my brakes in the wet.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Mar 2017)

I'm baffled he crossed straight in front of me to get into a parking space and ended up blocking me so somehow I managed to stop...I just didn't bother asking...Likely to get nowhere as usual before the abusiveness comes out unless he (or she) wasn't looking for some reason.As it was raining I had both my front lights on...Could have been a mobile phone involved for all I know.The driving and foresight was appalling.


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Mar 2017)

A quick ride into town to spend a voucher and buy a shirt to go out in next weekend. I intended to use the cycle route on the footbridge in front of St Mary's church to cross the ring road, and got mixed up in a parade of Irish Catholics, complete with a pipe and drums band from Birmingham. As an aside, I went to that church's primary school - it seemed like I was one of the few kids that wasn't from an Irish family.

After buying what I needed, I rode home along Friargate as it's a bit flatter, dodging a dead pigeon in the cycle lane.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> A quick ride into town to spend a voucher and buy a shirt to go out in next weekend. I intended to use the cycle route on the footbridge in front of St Mary's church to cross the ring road, and got mixed up in a parade of Irish Catholics, complete with a pipe and drums band from Birmingham. As an aside, I went to that church's primary school - it seemed like I was one of the few kids that wasn't from an Irish family.
> 
> After buying what I needed, I rode home along Friargate as it's a bit flatter, dodging a dead pigeon in the cycle lane.


What was the dead pigeon doing?


----------



## jefmcg (11 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> and got mixed up in a parade of Irish Catholics,


St Paddy's, six days early?


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> What was the dead pigeon doing?



Not a great deal...



jefmcg said:


> St Paddy's, six days early?



That's what I was wondering.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Not a great deal...
> 
> That's what I was wondering.


Part of a bigger parade this weekend?


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Part of a bigger parade this weekend?


The pigeon?

Seriously, I think it was the closest weekend day they could get the church.


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> And yes, it is slightly more effective praying for divine intervention than relying on my brakes in the wet.


I upgraded my brakes and it's mainly meant that I now worry about whether my tyres have enough grip on the road instead of whether the brakes are going to grip...  I just hope I never swallow a fly...


----------



## KnackeredBike (16 Mar 2017)

mjr said:


> I just hope I never swallow a fly...


Just don't swallow a spider, it will jiggle and jiggle and jiggle inside 'yer.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2017)

Aaaaargh, now I've got the song going round in my head... 

o/~ There was an old woman who swallowed a fly... o/~

I swallowed a fly yesterday, but didn't deem it necessary to go for the spider and all the other things as well


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Mar 2017)

Today's utility ride involved taking an old lawnmower to the tip, buying a new lawnmower and doing the weekly shop. It was a total of 14 miles. The most difficult part was trying to work out which box would fit in the trailer. All drivers were very curteous. We saw some friends give us a wave, as they passed us in their van. We also saw a family out on their bikes who said "look they have a trailer too".


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Apr 2017)

My utility ride today involved a trip along my favourite flooded cycle path and an out-patient visit to the eye infirmary.

Lo and behold, the drainage problem on the track leaving Sunderland via South Hylton has finally been fixed.

A trench has been scraped out on the left side, and undergrowth removed.

Remains to be seen, but I doubt it will flood again.

I had some anxiety about locking and leaving the bike at the hospital, no doubt it wouldn't have been the first bike to be nicked from there.

On t'other hand, the chances were quite low a D-lock breaking enabled thief would see the bike for the hour or so it would be there.

Happily, it was still there when I emerged.

The eye drops they give you cause blurred vision, not helped by bright sunshine.

I spent half an hour cowering in the shade in the hospital grounds like a zombie caught in daylight.

Vision mostly restored, I pressed on to Asda to visit the cash point and buy a few groceries.

This put me on a marked cycle lane beside a busy road, which would be OK but it also put me firmly in the door zone of all the parked cars.

I survived that, and risked leaving the bike locked and unattended for another 20 minutes in the supermarket car park.

Commuting time by now, so the return journey was accompanied by the usually impatient motorists.

Doesn't bother me too much on an occasional basis, but I wouldn't want to ride in those conditions twice a day.

As usual after one of these rides, I'm quite chuffed with myself for getting my tasks done on a bicycle.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Apr 2017)

11 mile tootle into Watchet to pick up some bits and pieces from the shops, used the heavy old Btwin hack bike that younger stepson didn't want anymore when he left Oxford. Lovely change bumbling along in "normal clothes", haversack on back, as I spend vast majority of my cycling time Lycra clad on one of the road bikes, commuting, sportives etc.

Lovely little route, along sea front, small climb to Washford, join the mineral line cycle/walking track into Watchet, round the harbour and back. 

....and the sun was shining, birds singing and the steam trains running on the West Somerset railway alongside the mineral line, bliss.


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2017)

Funny one today. The usual 3 miles of A10 cycle track and country lanes to the pharmacy (more medicine supply problems  ), then I don't enjoy that particular fen road much anyway, let alone into a head wind in cold rain, so I took a train to town, bought two out of an intended three things in a lbs (I forgot one  ), then parked outside a shop. On the way in, I stood aside to let another person cycle to the badly- sited parking. I noticed his bike (a beaten Ridgeback or similar) had front top tube mini panniers, which I think are pretty good but they're very rare around here and hints that maybe he rides more than the beater. As I returned to my bike, the same chap was walking past the parking on his way between shops and stopped to say how much he liked my bike.  The ride home was easier but that's the tailwind rather than the bike praise


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2017)

My utility ride today was a shopping trip to Aldi.

Time to fire up my freebie Rose rucksack because my push bike is not kitted out for the carriage of goods.

No Sheffield stands at the supermarket, so bike locking has to be improvised.

I fell into conversation, as one does, with the cyclist next to me who was locking his bike for the same purpose.

He showed some genuine interest in my Sunday morning cycling group, so I may have recruited a new member.

He described himself as a self-employed sculptor, and this being Sunderland, he knew my mate Mike who is also an artist and rides a bit.

Which all helped to smooth the way to making a new cycling chum.





All that talking gave me a thirst, so time to nip round to the nearest Greggs for a takeaway coffee.

Another short ride to a nearby park to find a park bench to drink it.

Bottle cages have their uses, even for someone of my modest athletic ability.





A short tootle home to unload the shopping, just as a few spots of rain fell.

I may need to improve shopping carrying capacity on the push bike.

My cut loaf got a bit squished, and it looks like one of my avocados has taken a bruise for the team.

Once again, what would have been no more than a chore in the car turned into an enjoyable mini-adventure on the bike.

I know I'm preaching to the converted, but it's a shame more people don't cycle for utility.

You don't even need to be fit, my ride - deliberately lengthened - cannot have been more than three miles.

Anyone who can manage to walk across a room unaided could do it.


----------



## mjr (16 May 2017)

Regular Tuesday morning ride to market, described previously, but today with the added bonuses of one collision and one near-miss as motorists were basically driving on the right. The collision is described in https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/4804166 but, in short, little harm done except the Dutchie being off the road until spares arrive.


----------



## Effyb4 (16 May 2017)

I took Treacle cat to the vets this afternoon. She miaowed a bit on the way there, but was very quiet on the way back. It was only a mile there and a mile back, but heart problems would make it difficult for me to carry her that distance.











@mjr that sounds like a lucky escape.


----------



## annedonnelly (16 May 2017)

Trip to the hairdresser and then picked up a few things from the shop. I bought a leek which was too big for the pannier and had to stick out of the top. Annoyingly at some point it's fallen out  So that means I'll have to alter the plans for tomorrow's tea.


----------



## annedonnelly (16 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My utility ride today was a shopping trip to Aldi.
> 
> Time to fire up my freebie Rose rucksack because my push bike is not kitted out for the carriage of goods.
> 
> No Sheffield stands at the supermarket, so bike locking has to be improvised.



It's annoying that Aldi sell so much cycling gear but don't provide any cycle parking. After our local one revamped the trolley storage it's become harder to lock a bike to.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2017)

annedonnelly said:


> Trip to the hairdresser and then picked up a few things from the shop.* I bought a leek which was too big for the pannier *and had to stick out of the top. Annoyingly at some point it's fallen out  So that means I'll have to alter the plans for tomorrow's tea.


Maybe it really wanted one!


----------



## Pale Rider (22 May 2017)

My utility ride today proved what the likes of @Effyb4 and others on here already know.

The need to carry a few bulky items is not a valid excuse to take the car, although it's an excuse I've used often in the past.

The observant among you will notice I have gone 'full shopper' in the shape of an Orbea Katu.

Well, it was an ex-demo on clearance, the man in the bike shop was helpful, he took my old bike in part exchange, and the Katu is more suited to my use of a push bike - short, slow rides, mostly around town, and no significant climbing.

The fitted basket is a good size, although the mesh is widely spaced so small stuff needs to be in bags to prevent it falling though.

Not bad for a first effort, and I had no 'shopping in the road' calamities as I wobbled home on what was probably an overloaded bicycle.

Might make sense to deploy both pannier bags next time.


----------



## mjr (22 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> The need to carry a few bulky items is not a valid excuse to take the car, although it's an excuse I've used often in the past.


You should have left the bulky items on the bike for the photo 



Pale Rider said:


> The fitted basket is a good size, although the mesh is widely spaced so small stuff needs to be in bags to prevent it falling though.


Long-handled cloth shopper bags are good for that, as then you can tie the handles in a bow to stop stuff bouncing out as you cross the laughable UK idea of a "dropped kerb".


----------



## Effyb4 (22 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My utility ride today proved what the likes of @Effyb4 and others on here already know.
> 
> The need to carry a few bulky items is not a valid excuse to take the car, although it's an excuse I've used often in the past.
> 
> ...



Welcome to utility cycling @Pale Rider The bike looks like it will be able to carry a fair bit of stuff.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 May 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> Welcome to utility cycling @Pale Rider The bike looks like it will be able to carry a fair bit of stuff.



Thanks, it should carry enough for my purposes.

The supermarket is only a mile or so away, so it wouldn't be such a chore to make two trips if I had to.

In many ways, it's simpler and easier to take the bike than it is the car.

It's a matter of getting that into my head after years of taking the car every time.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 May 2017)

Another shopping trip for me today.

Having a bike set up for shopping makes the job a lot simpler, and therefore makes me more inclined to do it.

I could load my shopping onto any bicycle, but being able to shop like I had the car and then plonk the stuff into the basket is very convenient.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 May 2017)

Saturday 'grocery rush hour'. 4 panniers of shopping including 4l of milk, 4l of mango juice, dishwasher tabs and other not-light stuff. And some crisps.

Only 6 miles (and two 10% climbs) but it was quicker and easier due to Saturday traffic and the queue of cars waiting to find parking. The writing is on the wall.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 May 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Saturday 'grocery rush hour'. 4 panniers of shopping including 4l of milk, 4l of mango juice, dishwasher tabs and other not-light stuff. And some crisps.
> 
> Only 6 miles (and two 10% climbs) but it was quicker and easier due to Saturday traffic and the queue of cars waiting to find parking. The writing is on the wall.



So that's about 12kgs and a couple of 10 per cent climbs.

Fair play, about half as much weight and the modest slope on my return leg is enough for me.


----------



## Effyb4 (10 Jun 2017)

We decided to use our new toy to do the shopping today. We had a rack fitted at the LBS. We plan to use it to cycle to a family wedding next weekend and stay overnight, before coming home on the Sunday.


----------



## simon.r (10 Jun 2017)

Why have I only just found this thread?!

A ttrip to Greggs for a bacon baguette and coffee (my Saturday treat!) a few bits of fruit and veg from the market stall opposite and then called into B and M for a large box of cat food. A lovely ride, despite (or maybe because of) the intermittent light rain. 

Two conversations with people who asked about the Brompton - they're not common where I live.


----------



## mgarl10024 (15 Jun 2017)

Been visiting an elderly neighbour at one of the main city hospitals. On a good day the traffic around that area is very bad, and parking at or near the hospital is very difficult. The bus is an option, but they run hourly so it's a bit of a bind if you miss one.

Started cycling in. The route is about 6-7 miles, but largely off road or avoiding very busy roads. Have also started combining other little errands in ("I'll do that when I'm out on the bike"). Very enjoyable, and refreshing.

Just need to
a) get over my fear that my bike with vanish when locked up
b) find a way of cooling down quickly - even if I cycle gently I tend to find hospitals are like saunas and I need a good 20mins sat down outside to cool off or I turn into a sweat ball the second I walk in. I've started taking a book!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Jun 2017)

Woke up at 6.00 to a stunning day, tide coming in, sun shining, slight sea breeze. Mrs TB off for breakfast shift at local hotel at 7.00 so made her some coffee and porridge, fed the dog then walked her along the beach (the dog!)

On my return from walk my wife had left a short shopping list for me to get for some items for wedding she's catering for today. Excellent excuse to chose the fixed wheel steed and potter along coast path into Minehead (sea to my right, Exmoor to my left, sun on my back) picked up said bits and pieces from the shops and back again, just in time to see Mrs TB back from Breakfast shift before she shot off to wedding for the next ten hours!

Cycling over to Watchet at lunchtime to paint couple of rooms at our other house as new tenents due in week after next.

We're off to Woolacombe beach tomorrow, body boarding and general chilling!!!


----------



## simon.r (17 Jun 2017)

Hydrangea shopping (and a dew other bits and bobs including 5l of wood preservative):


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jun 2017)

annedonnelly said:


> Trip to the hairdresser and then picked up a few things from the shop. I bought a leek which was too big for the pannier and had to stick out of the top. Annoyingly at some point it's fallen out  So that means I'll have to alter the plans for tomorrow's tea.




You can cycle with increased confidence when it rains though with the knowledge that...,,,, Your panniers don't have a leek!


(Sorry - couldn't resist)


----------



## mjr (20 Jun 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I could load my shopping onto any bicycle, but being able to shop like I had the car and then plonk the stuff into the basket is very convenient.


Bucket panniers. You can get ones where you can drop two reasonably well-filled typical shopping bags (or one of those large bags for life) into each side. Then your capacity would be a bag and a bit up front, 2-4 bags on the back, plus whatever you strap to the top... and a saddlebag... and a trailer... 

Market day today. No trailer, but I did take an insulated cool bag so the cheese, fish and so on stood some chance of getting home without being cooked. It worked but I noticed the bag needs repair or replacement  - I went before work, so it wasn't too hot, but I still needed to take it easy on the way home to avoid sweating. I must remember to allow extra time for trips in this heat. I think motorists will have to too, because the roads seem very busy for some unknown reason. Hooray for cycle bypasses.


----------



## mgarl10024 (26 Jun 2017)

On Saturday, I had to run an errand and took the long way back home. Cycled along the Bristol-Bath Path, stopping at the now derelict Mangotsfield Railway station for a breather (it's very peaceful and I love looking at the remnants).
http://l7.alamy.com/zooms/f3cec1388...uilding-bristol-to-bath-cycle-path-bgfc6b.jpg (not my picture).

Got chatting with an older chap (70s+) and told him about Arnold Ridley (Private Godfrey from Dad's Army) who wrote a play about the station. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ghost_Train_(play). The guy pointed to a sign back up the path with further info, and I made a comment about loving cycling on a weekend as rather than rushing around you can take a moment to enjoy looking at the signs. He chuckled and said "I don't rush around at all now - too old!".

The guy was with about 6-7 friends, all around the same age, all kitted head to toe in cycling gear and with lovely bikes. I set off a few minutes after them, and despite their age I had to work hard to keep on their tail!


----------



## mjr (27 Jun 2017)

Market day. Didn't need much this week, so went the opposite way round to usual: quayside, fishmonger, greengrocer, smaller supermarket. Usually, I visit the fishmonger last so the fish doesn't spend too long unrefrigerated, even with the small cool bag I use.

It seems to be camera week here: after passing a Norwich camera crew by the middle level main drain on Middle Drove last night, today I rode past a removals company taking photos of their vans and workers in King Staithe Square and then an unknown camera crew on the steps of the Red Mount Chapel on the way home. I didn't stop to ask because I wanted to get home to enjoy the cake I'd just bought  and although there was definitely no danger of sweating this week, I was slightly worried about another source of water:


mjr said:


> I'd put the cape in but this morning's rain missed me. Just a light sprinkling, not what was on the TV forecast. It's now being a bit more serious and if it doesn't stop, I'll don the cape and go out again to take a coat to someone who forgot to pick up theirs.


----------



## simon.r (29 Jun 2017)

I do like the carrying ability of the Brompton. Popped out to drop a parcel off at the P.O. and pick up a box of 40 sachets of cat food and some milk. In B and M a bargain box of crisps caught my eye and fitted on top of the cat food quite neatly:


----------



## simon.r (3 Jul 2017)

I'm really pleased to report that MrsR has just undertaken her first ever utility ride. 

She's not a confident cyclist, especially on busy roads, but has just ridden to the post box to post a couple of letters. OK, it's not an epic journey, but from small acorns...


----------



## KneesUp (25 Jul 2017)

I've fitted a rack to my 'road' bike because a bike without a rack is fun but useless, and it means I can get the shopping on the way back from a ride, which makes a ride more domestically acceptable. The rack has a 25kg limit. I went to Sainsburys for 'a few bits' and weighed the bags when I got in. 24.5kg.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2017)

Top optimisation!

Anyone know why this thread is no longer in the utility section of the forum? Or where the utility section has gone?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Aug 2017)

As close as I get to a commute but still a utility ride. My car needs it's twice/thrice yearly service and I need to drop it off. Merc charge a fortune for a pick up whereas with Ford it was free.

I don't do public transport and it's only five or six miles so why not ride? With the seats folded down I don't even have to take a wheel off. Just as well because my old mountain bike has those anti theft wheel 'quick' releases. Came home the longer way so I could take in a climb.

Even managed to do a bit of silly racing on the Tettenhal Road. A guy came past me on a proper road bike with clip on bars and everything. Managed to get on his wheel and stay there for a mile or two. He didn't seem keen to let me do a turn but I was mightily relieved and rather sweaty when we both went down opposite side roads.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Anyone know why this thread is no longer in the utility section of the forum? Or where the utility section has gone?



Good question.

I think someone has renamed this section - again - because I started the thread soon after the word 'utility' was added, as I mention in the first line of the OP.



Pale Rider said:


> With a nod to the recent change in this board's title


----------



## mgarl10024 (9 Oct 2017)

Day off last Thurs so went visiting a family member which took me across Bristol. Avoiding the tight hills around Blaise, I went up and through the estate - lovely scenery on a sunny but misty morning. Stopped at the top near the museum to have a drink and cool off after the climb and just watched the world going by. Very pleasant.


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2017)

#threespeedoct2017 week 2 off to a good start using the A10 space4cycling to do some quaxing before work. That was uneventful  and the upgraded Dutchie and renovated pannier worked fine. I heartily recommend bolting Ortleib QL spare handles (about £10) onto any broken-hooked single pannier to let it serve out its natural life.

On the way back, I passed the remnants of this morning's car crash. Happily, this one looked like a straightforward nose-tail distraction shunt (queue stopped moving, rear driver failed to notice it - phoney driving?) so I expect no bystanders were hurt. The pictured car had been shoved into a farm gateway and the other into a driveway which isn't great (they'll need moving before the farmer or householders want in) but at least the cycleway was unobstructed. I say "this morning's car crash" because there will be another one before long. Some people think cycling is dangerous, but it's motorists who appear to crash all the time.


----------



## simon.r (9 Oct 2017)

@mjr Quaxing is a new one on me - a Twitter search led me to your profile!

I’m about to take a bag load of books to a charity shop. Is this reverse quaxing?!


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2017)

simon.r said:


> @mjr Quaxing is a new one on me - a Twitter search led me to your profile!
> 
> I’m about to take a bag load of books to a charity shop. Is this reverse quaxing?!



yes, its a new one on me as well.

http://www.executivestyle.com.au/why-quaxing-is-trending-globally-with-cyclists-ggzobh


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2017)

simon.r said:


> @mjr Quaxing is a new one on me - a Twitter search led me to your profile!
> 
> I’m about to take a bag load of books to a charity shop. Is this reverse quaxing?!


Xauqing? 

Named after a stupid Backland politician: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quaxing#.23Quaxing


----------



## simon.r (11 Oct 2017)

I think I’ve found the practical weight limit for a Brompton front carrier.






10l of ad-blue, 2l of milk, 0.5l of water, a see-sense light (thanks to @Sixmile on the “found a bargain” thread) and a few other bits and bobs (d-lock, etc. not pictured), adding up to a bit over 14kg.

The front tyre squirmed a bit, but everything’s survived

I think Brompton’s recommended weight limit is 10kg.


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2017)

Just a short hop to the pharmacy before work this morning, but combines with yesterday's town trips to fill the threespeedOct2017 requirement for this week for sure. Stopped by a lake for a picture on the way home.


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2017)

Actually yesterday's ride but the electricity went out about 7pm and I didn't bother to reboot afterwards... usual ride to market and back, but on the way in, a box van was obstructing the cycleway and one direction of the carriageway while it made a delivery. It was slightly annoying for me, having to pull out to turn right across traffic to join the remaining direction, then turn right again off, but it was far worse for the motorists - the southbound queue was building up almost as fast as I was cycling north. 

Usually that sort of shoot attracts police attention - non-emergency roadworks in that area are normally restricted to overnight because it's a busy two-A-road duplex and just now it carries extra traffic because an alternative ratrun is closed to motoring by long-term roadworks - I've no idea whether the police went and shifted it, as I was probably in town long before the queue cleared.

It reminds me how resilient cycling is and how fragile and unsustainable motoring is. You can fit a hell of a lot of bikes through the width needed by each motor vehicle.


----------



## Rcyne (16 Nov 2017)

I did my first couple of utility rides over the last few days. I did some shopping and ran a few errands, much better than finding and paying for parking etc. Although my panniers are spacey, I didn't go around picking up extra stuff willy nilly like I usually would when I have the car.


----------



## simon.r (18 Nov 2017)

Not a tale, but a view from the saddle from my utility ride this morning. Beer and a poinsettia (and a few other bits of shopping underneath).


----------



## simon.r (25 Nov 2017)

I shall be retiring next year and losing my company car. I’m not going to replace it for a mix of ethical and financial reasons. (I will have access to my wife’s car, but intend to use it only in emergencies).

Over the last few months I’ve been using the car as little as possible, but recently I’ve had to use it a few times to move bulky and heavy stuff that with the best will in the world couldn’t safely be carried on any of my bikes.

A cargo bike seemed to be the answer, but I’m reluctant to spend a lot of money on something that will probably only be used once or twice a month.

So I’ve just bought this:






An ex Whistl Pashley.

It’s in need of a little TLC, but an initial once-over suggests it’s basically sound. For £200 it comes with with Schwalbe M+ tyres, SA hubs (3 speed rear, dynamo front, both with drum brakes), a front rack and a ridiculously long rear rack. I reckon it was a decent price and will do the job.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2017)

simon.r said:


> I shall be retiring next year and losing my company car. I’m not going to replace it for a mix of ethical and financial reasons. (I will have access to my wife’s car, but intend to use it only in emergencies).
> 
> Over the last few months I’ve been using the car as little as possible, but recently I’ve had to use it a few times to move bulky and heavy stuff that with the best will in the world couldn’t safely be carried on any of my bikes.
> *
> ...


Trailer?


----------



## simon.r (26 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Trailer?



I’ve thought about it, but a lot of my local utility trips use cycle routes with anti-motorbike barriers installed and I think a trailer would be difficult to get through them.


----------



## straas (27 Nov 2017)

I'm after a bit of advice: 

I currently have a mountain bike (https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/images/2012_bikes/jpegs/G3-19-002094.jpg) set up much as it is in that photo.

I want to use the bike for utility purposes, pub stops, shopping etc.

I would like to run the bike on thinner non knobbly tyres, have full mudguards, a rack and ideally a kickstand - is this practicable on this bike or should I sell and replace with something else? 

I have a trailer for heavier loads, that I can attach to this, and other bikes for commuting / sport.


----------



## simon.r (27 Nov 2017)

straas said:


> I'm after a bit of advice:
> 
> I currently have a mountain bike (https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/images/2012_bikes/jpegs/G3-19-002094.jpg) set up much as it is in that photo.
> 
> ...



Thinner tyres will be no problem. 

Mudguards and rack depends to some extent what mounting points are on your frame / fork. I can’t see properly on the photo, but it doesn’t look as if you have the appropriate mounts. Fitting a ‘proper’ mudguard to a suspension fork is always going to be awkward. There are ways around this (using P clips, seatpost mounted racks etc) but it’s a compromise at best 

Kickstand should be doable, but again may be a bit of a faff. 

If you enjoy tinkering and are prepared to spend a bit of time and money give it a go. 

Personally, having done similar ‘conversions’ in the past I’d be tempted to sell it and buy something with what you want already in place. 

Decent hybrids can be had for not a lot of money, for example this: https://www.rutlandcycling.com/3719...MIvLCg-tfe1wIV7rvtCh1klAozEAQYAiABEgLc5PD_BwE looks as if it’s the sort of bike that would suit.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Nov 2017)

simon.r said:


> Personally, having done similar ‘conversions’ in the past I’d be tempted to sell it and buy something with what you want already in place..



What's the point of selling your existing bike and losing money on it? Just keep the MTB as it is and go and buy an additional cheap secondhand MTB/hybrid/commuter that's already fitted with mudguards, carrier etc. I picked up a cracking Raleigh the other day for £20, and the full MTB mudguards it came with would have cost me that much by themselves - without the bike attached!..


----------



## straas (28 Nov 2017)

I currently have four bikes, I think a fifth would be overdoing it somewhat...


----------



## mjr (5 Dec 2017)

Rather annoying today: usual ride to market, a nobber in an Astra pulled alongside and opened his window as I rode around the A10/A149/A47 junction and asked if I paid road tax, didn't like my answer that road tax didn't exist but I paid tax on my car, so said he'd knock me off if he saw me on the road in front of him again! I used the cycleway bypass of the next crossroads and waited on the corner facing backwards so my camera could capture his number plate. Then as I continued along the cycleway, a driver pulled out of a side road, putting their car nose into the cycleway before they stopped and looked, causing me to do an emergency stop!

But the most annoying bit was that when I parked at my first stop and pressed stop on the camera, it signalled a recording fault! So those two bad drivers will get away with it this time!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2017)

straas said:


> I currently have four bikes, I think a fifth would be overdoing it somewhat...



Man up and get at least a couple more


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2017)

Unusual ride to market yesterday. Sheet ice. Like, everywhere. I suspect I would not have gotten between my house and the kerb if I hadn't borrowed the MTB with the studded tyres. I put the QR camera mount on it, aimed it slightly too high (as usual) and this is an example of what I was riding over:





That shiny stuff is ice, not wet water. At places, it covered the whole cycleway. I was nervous and cautious despite the studded tyres, but it didn't miss a beat. The closest I came to falling was walking backed to the parked bike when I trod on a white line. Apparently Morrison's don't grit their bike parking like Sainsbury's do 

That said, there were still plenty of people out on the usual town bikes, riding over stuff I probably wouldn't without spikes and I didn't see anyone fall. I doubt the tyres they were using were winter ones either. Most were steering gingerly and, as usual, had tyres flatter than I would.

The MTB is far too small for me and sometimes it's being used on icy days when I want to go out, so I've ordered studded tyres for my old hybrid.


----------



## simon.r (13 Dec 2017)

@mjr 

A typical short ride to my local shops would be 2 miles on ungritted roads and cycle paths and 2 miles on very well gritted roads. Are studded tyres OK on non-icy roads? I have no experience with them. 

If they are I think I may well do something similar to you and fit an underused bike with studded tyres, solely for use in conditions when I’m just not comfortable riding on normal tyres. 

(I’ve resorted to driving very short distances a couple of times in the last few days and felt incredibly guilty!)


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2017)

simon.r said:


> A typical short ride to my local shops would be 2 miles on ungritted roads and cycle paths and 2 miles on very well gritted roads. Are studded tyres OK on non-icy roads? I have no experience with them.


They grrrrRRRRrrrrRRRRrrrreat(!) Seriously, they're OK on non-icy roads but slower than hell and noisy with minor vibrations as a result of the studs (hence the rrrrRRRRrrrr quip). Schwalbe even say to ride them in on dry roads for 25 miles to bed the studs in before any hard braking or turning, but I'm probably not going to manage that with my new ones before it freezes again.

Here's a demo someone posted in another group. Not the greatest picture quality but good enough to see it goes over icy and non-icy and you can hear the sizzling-bacon-style tyre noise:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihyyAlASyo0&app=desktop




simon.r said:


> (I’ve resorted to driving very short distances a couple of times in the last few days and felt incredibly guilty!)


I wouldn't feel guilty. I'd feel scared. I think they're driving like nutters out there and motorists didn't seem to be even slowing for the ice patches I could see. So I did almost all of my 9 miles yesterday on ungritted roads and kerb/verge-protected cycleways - even bits where I wouldn't usually use the cycleway because the surface is a bit rubbish... but the ice had even smoothed out the potholes!

But it still means I can get out and ride on days where I doubt I'd be able to walk to the nearby bus stop without sliding over (if the buses are even running...)


----------



## simon.r (13 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> They grrrrRRRRrrrrRRRRrrrreat(!) Seriously, they're OK on non-icy roads but slower than hell and noisy with minor vibrations as a result of the studs (hence the rrrrRRRRrrrr quip). Schwalbe even say to ride them in on dry roads for 25 miles to bed the studs in before any hard braking or turning, but I'm probably not going to manage that with my new ones before it freezes again.
> 
> Here's a demo someone posted in another group. Not the greatest picture quality but good enough to see it goes over icy and non-icy and you can hear the sizzling-bacon-style tyre noise:
> 
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## simon.r (16 Dec 2017)

First proper outing on the Pronto this morning. Two large bags of shopping, a box of beer and a pair of shoes transported easily, with room for plenty more. 







As an added bonus I avoided the traffic jams caused by the volume of cars trying to get into Sainsbury’s car park and had a nice potter home through the local park.


----------



## bigjim (16 Dec 2017)

simon.r said:


> First proper outing on the Pronto this morning. Two large bags of shopping, a box of beer and a pair of shoes transported easily, with room for plenty more.
> 
> View attachment 387454
> 
> ...


That reminds me of those TNT bikes when they tried to use them for post delivery.


----------



## simon.r (16 Dec 2017)

bigjim said:


> That reminds me of those TNT bikes when they tried to use them for post delivery.
> View attachment 387485



That’s because it is an ex TNT / Whistl bike!


----------



## bigjim (16 Dec 2017)

simon.r said:


> That’s because it is an ex TNT / Whistl bike!


Ahhh. Interesting. Where did you find it. Useful bit of kit.


----------



## simon.r (16 Dec 2017)

From someone local to me: http://www.plantpedalpower.com/

These people get favourable mentions fairly often: https://elephantbike.co.uk/

And there are always a few on eBay and Gumtree.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Dec 2017)

Slippery this morning for my ride to work.


----------



## mjr (18 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Slippery this morning for my ride to work.


Similar for my early-morning ride to do some Christmast shopping. I wanted to take the studded tyres out again anyway, to complete their 25 miles bedding in, but I got about half a mile, tyre was starting to pop off the rim. Stop, deflate, reseat, inflate, ride on and hope... but it held in place. I'll eye it warily before the next ride. I may have trapped the tube when fitting the tyres in a hurry yesterday... but I got away with it 

A transit close-passed me (no doubt that that one was close enough to report), but low sun resulted in an unreadable number plate on the camera image. Ho hum. Oh and yet again, shop estate managers are gritting the roadways in the parking, but not the footpaths from it to the shops. I've got studded tyres but not studded shoes... but I realised this time before I started skating and walked along the roadway instead.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (29 Dec 2017)

Exhaustion! Pain! Aching legs! Four miles on the Hercules folder and it's all over for me. I needed a car in Brewood so that my daughter and I can walk in along the canal towpath. Only having the Merc on the drive with its small boot, the folder seemed ideal. All three gears work and the brakes slow it down but, oh my, that is hard work. I feel worse than I do after my regular 25 miler!

Now for that walk!


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2018)

Another slippery utility ride to mention. This time actual snow on the ground. I set off in -2°c along cycleways, a salted road and a couple of iced-over roads to the doctor's and back. Usually about 20 minutes, but 25 on the spiked bike, plus I still don't feel confident that it's going to grip on everything, so I'm cornering a bit more slowly to try to keep both rows of studs on the floor.

The most hazardous bits were trying not to put a foot down on the ice before crossing a road and walking from the cycle park to the doctor's door at the end... the doctor's has a grit bin outside but there's no shovel in it to get any grit out! Next time I'll try to remember to take a trowel...

Picture is the cycleway bridge over Straight Drain, Tottenhill, Norfolk. The only non-animal tracks seem to be mine from the outbound journey an hour before!


----------



## The Bystander (7 Feb 2018)

Just 3 and a half miles into town to get a replacement battery for the kitchen scales but an inexplicable 17 miles to get home again. Not once, but twice I managed to take a turning that extended my journey, it was almost as if I was enjoying being out on my bike in the winter sunshine...


----------



## mjr (27 Mar 2018)

Well that was hell!

I ducked onto the carriageway around the A10/A149/A47 interchange (it's faster northbound, plus there was oncoming traffic on the half-orbital cycleway) and in return, suffered a double puncture and it was two in the front, which is just annoying as you find and fix one, then try to reinflate and it doesn't work so you wonder if you botched the fix but no, it's bubbling from another sharp about a quarter-revolution away 

It got me to town though, so I went in the nearest multi-storey cycle park (which is now usually empty because the one closest to the shops is open again) and fixed it under cover. Continued to the shops, then returned to work by the shortest route.

Can motorists please stop crashing into each other and covering the roads with shoot? TIA!


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2018)

Utility Ride in a few hours time will have a few of these




one or two of these




with a few of these




and some of these, for fun.





@Pat "5mph", I'll try to get pictures as you requested.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 May 2018)

@classic33 mistaken identidy, I have not required any pictures!


----------



## simon.r (15 Jun 2018)

A bag of clothes to Oxfam, parcel to the P.O. and a child’s bike to my local not for profit bike workshop:


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2018)

A view from a utility ride a few days ago, showing a fully-loaded saddlebag (tins, boxes and a couple of bags, plus tools), the locks, some fizzy drinks and a newspaper strapped to the rack and then the saddlebag "wearing" a folding backpack containing some soft fruit which then just has a bungee looped over it in between the fruit punnets to stop it falling off:


----------



## Lonestar (24 Jul 2018)

My first visit here and E 20 apart from in the "olden days" when this lot wasn't here...Impressive pic considering it was too sunny to see the screen and the phone works well with the updated operating system.Didn't expect the picture to look so good.

I've never been to Westfield before today either and felt a bit uncomfortable wheeling the bike through the shopping centre...Very impressive but obviously I have lost touch with E 20. over the last ten years..Coming back I got lost and ended up on Carpenters Road which sort of rang a bell but I couldn't think why...Yes years ago I used to cycle up and down there and it was a real shoot hole...I'm shocked how much it has changed with all the expensive apartments cropping up everywhere.

Forgot to add bike in picture.

Took fixie 1 as I wasn't sure of the area so thought I'd use the run down bike.(as I had to lock it up)


----------



## simon.r (18 Sep 2018)

I’m still getting the use out of my Pronto. 

This:






Fits neatly onto this:


----------



## The Bystander (20 Nov 2018)

I last used my car in June (I'm getting rid of it tomorrow) so utility rides to the supermarket have become commonplace but today was a first outing for my recently acquired Rain Legs. I'm happy to report that I found them effective but most of all convenient. They only had to cope with a wintry shower, I imagine over trousers would still be a better option for a full-on deluge. Come to think of it, staying home with a nice cup of tea would be an even better option for a full-on deluge.


----------



## simongt (20 Nov 2018)

On the way home today at around 16.00h., city centre logjammed; only things moving were me and two other cyclists. 
Result - !  
Mind you, I do get a sadistic pleasure by deliberately going through the city centre at this time of day just to sneer at the misery of the drivers in a situation of their own making - !


----------



## simon.r (20 Nov 2018)

The Bystander said:


> I last used my car in June (I'm getting rid of it tomorrow) so utility rides to the supermarket have become commonplace but today was a first outing for my recently acquired Rain Legs. I'm happy to report that I found them effective but most of all convenient. They only had to cope with a wintry shower, I imagine over trousers would still be a better option for a full-on deluge. Come to think of it, staying home with a nice cup of tea would be an even better option for a full-on deluge.



I wasn’t aware of Rainlegs until this post. Looks as if they would have been ideal for me today - one of those showery days where my thighs got quite wet on the way to the shops, bit full waterproof trousers would have been over kill. 

Thanks for the heads up, I’ve just ordered some.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Nov 2018)

simon.r said:


> I wasn’t aware of Rainlegs until this post. Looks as if they would have been ideal for me today - one of those showery days where my thighs got quite wet on the way to the shops, bit full waterproof trousers would have been over kill.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I’ve just ordered some.



I like Rainlegs because they are quick to deploy, standing up, in the rain.

Were I setting out in the rain, which I very rarely do, I would use overtrousers.


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2018)

The first freeze of the winter here this morning so I went out a bit later under blue skies and warming sun... But they were all out today! This was the mildest of today's THREE problem incidents:

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ijrdET44NJ8


Plenty of good drivers and smiley walkers and cyclists too, of course, but  at those three. Hopefully back to uneventful for another couple of months now.


----------



## The Bystander (6 Dec 2018)

In to town for 4 things:
New glasses from Specsavers, a haircut, cash from the ATM and a pack of Sainsburys cheese sauce mix.

50% success rate.

I now have new glasses and shorter hair. Unfortunately I entered the wrong PIN at the ATM (I maintain that it was the right PIN, just for a different card; by the time I realised the machine had lost patience with me and blocked my card) and Sainsburys had no cheese sauce mix.

I got to use my rain legs again on the way home - so much easier that hopping around at the road side trying to pull waterproofs on. Tried yours yet @simon.r ?


----------



## simon.r (6 Dec 2018)

The Bystander said:


> In to town for 4 things:
> New glasses from Specsavers, a haircut, cash from the ATM and a pack of Sainsburys cheese sauce mix.
> 
> 50% success rate.
> ...



I’ve worn them as a belt a couple of times, but have managed to avoid anything but the lightest of showers in the last few days.

I had a 100% success rate from my trip to town to do 4 things today - sausage cob and a coffee at Greggs, collected some bar tape from Halfords, bought a tub of sweets from Asda and collected some earrings that MrsR had ordered from Argos


----------



## DCBassman (11 Dec 2018)

I think the last time I did utility riding was combining light shopping with Sunday paper runs with training for the 2016 London to Brighton...Before that, going to school by bike, which stopped in 1970 or so!

Today, with the tin box in dock, I have to go twice up to the garage and fill a bergen with Chrimbo decorations. It's a short but lumpy ride, so I'll devise the flattest possible route up there, and the shortest return!


----------



## DCBassman (11 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I think the last time I did utility riding was combining light shopping with Sunday paper runs with training for the 2016 London to Brighton...Before that, going to school by bike, which stopped in 1970 or so!
> Today, with the tin box in dock, I have to go twice up to the garage and fill a bergen with Chrimbo decorations. It's a short but lumpy ride, so I'll devise the flattest possible route up there, and the shortest return!


Was a reasonably moderate ride up to Tavistock Golf Club, then left and left and 30mph for a half mile or so, which bled off half the 330 feet elevation gain, in 2.75 miles. Having collected the decorations, and changed the saddle for one off the now-abandoned Norco project, I set off for the much shorter return journey, just one mile. Coming down off Greenlands estate, the one-way road joining Mount Tavy road loses 150 feet in less than that many yards, exceeding 1 in 3. Even with a big backpack on, I felt the need to go very slowly and hang my butt out the back, because it felt like I was going to tip over the bars. Almost certainly not the case, just felt like it! Just over 20 minutes to get there, about 5 to get back in the traffic through Tavistock town centre.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Dec 2018)

OK, today's utility ride is in direct support of my tin box.
The other day, the wondrous piece of silicon that is the main ECU detected the death of the two rear ABS sensors. In efficient German fashion, it decided the car was now completely unroadworthy (as opposed to the reality of being reduced to being a 'normal' cheaper vehicle), and shut the car down almost completely.
It did not put the engine into limp mode, but the transmission instead. This left me with a fourteen mile drive in 1st gear...
The quote for the work was £604, £220 of which was the two sensors. WTF? Found a reasonable quality *pair* on the bay of E for £36, and I'll be delivering them today, by bike.
The weather looks crap, it's not a bike I'm that happy with in slippy conditions, etc, etc. But if I used my bus pass, there's still 2 miles to walk, so I'd get just as wet.
Bike it is, then!


----------



## Sixmile (12 Dec 2018)

I was catching a supporters club bus to a football match last night so instead of leaving work early, riding home and driving back out, I stayed in work a little later, rode 3 miles up the hill and put my bike in my friends car who was also going to the game. I arrived a touch early and was sweatier and wetter than I would've liked so whilst waiting under a bus shelter, I did a quick change into dry clothes and headed onto the bus. Seamless!


----------



## DCBassman (12 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> OK, today's utility ride is in direct support of my tin box.
> The other day, the wondrous piece of silicon that is the main ECU detected the death of the two rear ABS sensors. In efficient German fashion, it decided the car was now completely unroadworthy (as opposed to the reality of being reduced to being a 'normal' cheaper vehicle), and shut the car down almost completely.
> It did not put the engine into limp mode, but the transmission instead. This left me with a fourteen mile drive in 1st gear...
> The quote for the work was £604, £220 of which was the two sensors. WTF? Found a reasonable quality *pair* on the bay of E for £36, and I'll be delivering them today, by bike.
> ...


It was quite wet. No wind problems.
8.7mph ave. 30.99 miles. 2481ft elev gain.
Not particularly enjoyable, but it needed to be done.


----------



## lazybloke (15 Dec 2018)

Cycled to the dentist this morning, near the slightly amusing park. 






Took the scenic route back, hoping to see some wildlife on the frozen lakes. 








No wildlife!

Only did 11 miles, but 'working from home' doesn't leave much spare time!


----------



## DCBassman (15 Dec 2018)

**Update** Tin box has had its sanity restored and is parked back at home, nice and shiny after a trip to Tescos and their hand car wash on the way back from the workshop. The power of the utility ride!


----------



## The Bystander (15 Dec 2018)

Yesterday's ride to the supermarket left me feeling unsettled as I had more than my fair share of close, aggressive driving and abuse. I'd had enough and reacted quite badly to one driver who was intent on passing by forcing me over so they could overtake into oncoming traffic. I probably endangered my life and possibly others by my reaction.

I'm trying to focus on the vast majority of drivers who were courteous or, at least, neutral and safely shared the road.

I'd also chosen my clothes based on the cataclysmic weather reports - OK, it was cold but I was dressed for arctic conditions so it wasn't just my temper that overheated


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Dec 2018)

Most close calls that aren't close passes seem to be with FORDS that a cars (Sorry if any of you guys own a Ford) that RD in it probarbly stands for . F****** Obnoxious Ridicolus Drivers.

I did have a camera on my bike but i stupidly didn't tighten it enough as after going over a pedestrian crossing the camera fell down so it ended up poiting down and not straight. So the close call yesterday i had after having a job interview i didn't catch because of that just the bits before and after. Driver failed to give way but i always manage to slow down or stop in time to let it past.


----------



## The Bystander (16 Dec 2018)

Not a utility ride but after my negative report on Friday's ride I thought I'd quickly report on today's recreational ride. 

Went out feeling like a coiled spring but in the 2+ hours I was out I experienced nothing but wide passes, patient drivers and courtesy all round. I noted just the one close(ish) pass but it was a learner so any ire would be owed to the supervisor rather than the driver and, although it could have been a wider pass, it was perfectly safe.

Deep breath, and relax. Perhaps I won't need to attend anger management classes after all.


----------



## KneesUp (16 Dec 2018)

I'm off to Tesco in a bit. Anyone need anything?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2018)

KneesUp said:


> I'm off to Tesco in a bit. Anyone need anything?



Cayenne pepper.

Ta.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2018)

Last week, I bought some new wheels of a friend, changed them over, including my cassette, and rode home, leaving my old wheels and tyres there.
Today, I arranged to pop over and collect them (and give him the £50 I owed him for them) I did a 30 mile loop, then lashed the wheels onto the rack and pedalled the last 7 or 8 miles home..






I could do a mean wheelie with this setup!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Dec 2018)

Delivery of the Christmas meat joint from my freezer to my friend's freezer, as she will be cooking it.
The journey across town was freezing


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Dec 2018)

Christmas food shopping and card delivery,was a tad damp and Waitrose was heaving.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2031008947


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Dec 2018)

Picked up my new wheel from Evans at the Trafford Centre. Definitely did not want to get stuck with all the lemmings racing to get “ bargains “ in their cars so I rode down the busway, NCN55 and the Bridgewater Way to Evans.
Got a few “ looks” as I cable tied the rear wheel to my rucksack and headed home  Got daughter to take photo before I dismounted


----------



## mjr (29 Dec 2018)

Strange one today. London was quieter than usual, both plain roads and the cycleways, but after going straight on across the Stand at the north end of Waterloo Bridge, I went through the cycle-only bit of Wellington Street and on the next bit, two cars coming from a side road on the right just drove straight out over the give way line, forcing me into avoiding action. Never mind us cyclists or the law, folks! You just keep driving where you like no matter that you're going nowhere fast in the maze of tiny one-way-except-cycles streets near Covent Garden... 

Rest of the ride totally chilled. It's almost like some law demands that be balanced out by totally jaw dropping insane motoring. I hope they rammed a bollard outside a police station.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2018)

I wanted to see how long the free parking is in Morrisons car park (Parking Eye monitored) as I'm looking after the grandkids, on Wednesday for the duration of my daughters hospital appointment.and intend meeting there for a coffee afterwards.
On the way back along the river side path, I met an old compadre of mine, Roger, who retired last summer from owning my local LBS, The Bike Shed.

We had a chinwag for a while, then rode a few miles together before splitting of to our respective homes.
A pleasant 13 miles, with only about 2 on roads, the rest on cycle and shared user paths.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

Only half hour lunch break today so not worth riding home so went for quick blast up to Hardwick village to bag a couple of pictures


----------



## The Bystander (8 Jan 2019)

On the way home from the supermarket I found a car parked across the dropped kerb on the cycle route. Due to the position of the car, barriers and high kerbs I had to dismount to get my bike round the car. Irritating, but not the end of the world. 

It was a lot more irritating for the elderly gentleman on a mobility scooter who had got across the road but couldn't continue.

I propped my bike up and went to help and, with a bit of effort and some deft manoeuvring we got him over the kerb, around the car and on his way.

In the meantime my bike had fallen over. On the plus side the eggs were in the pannier on the other side. Another positive was that the car's windscreen was already adorned with a fixed penalty notice. It wasn't 'till I got home that I discovered the carton of custard that had exploded when the bike fell over. Still looking for positives I'm happy to report that the bag of flour in the same pannier escaped uncontaminated - pretty much everything else had a liberal coating of custard though.


----------



## mjr (8 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> [...] Another positive was that the car's windscreen was already adorned with a fixed penalty notice. It wasn't 'till I got home that I discovered the carton of custard that had exploded when the bike fell over. Still looking for positives I'm happy to report that the bag of flour in the same pannier escaped uncontaminated - pretty much everything else had a liberal coating of custard though.


Well done you for helping someone but weren't you tempted to return to the car and use the ruined custard to write LOOK WHAT YOU DID TO MY SHOPPING - DON'T PARK ACROSS JUNCTIONS on it?


----------



## The Bystander (8 Jan 2019)

mjr said:


> Well done you for helping someone but weren't you tempted to return to the car and use the ruined custard to write LOOK WHAT YOU DID TO MY SHOPPING - DON'T PARK ACROSS JUNCTIONS on it?


Very tempted to do something similar even without the cust-astrophe but seeing the fixed penalty notice gave me cause for a wry smile


----------



## simon.r (13 Jan 2019)

New (to me) Bicicapace* cargo bike on its first run this morning. Still a bit of a work in progress (waiting for smaller chainring to arrive, need to sort out luggage and a few minor bits and bobs), but impressive so far.

Much as I love my Pashley Pronto (see earlier in thread) it does have its limitations. I’m expecting this to be better for longer, hillier rides.

*I’d love to know how to pronounce ‘Bicicapace’ Any chance of a phonetic spelling @Pat "5mph" ?!










Edit - I’ve just asked an Italian working at my Mother in Law’s care home - beetch-ee-ca-patchee apparently


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2019)

It may not be to everyone's taste but I parked up in a supermarket car park perfectly correctly. I came out to find that the bronze coloured MPV had parked itself about 6 inches from my door . I duly got in from the passenger door and shuffled across to the driver side.
To my eternal shame /credit I scratched the hell out of the door Panel on the close parked twat.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

simon.r said:


> I’ve just asked an Italian working at my Mother in Law’s care home - beetch-ee-ca-patchee apparently


It is two words: Bici, bike (short for bicicletta, bicycle) capace (capable)
Yours is a very capable bike!
I love it!


----------



## simon.r (13 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It is two words: Bici, bike (short for bicicletta, bicycle) capace (capable)
> Yours is a very capable bike!
> I love it!



Thanks Pat, that makes sense. I’d assumed it was a combination of bike and something like cargo, it hadn’t occurred to me that it was ‘capable’.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jan 2019)

Went into town earlier to do a few errands including a call at the bus station (Transport Interchange ) to use the transport authority ticket/pass shop. I locked my bike up to a sturdy post in view of the shop window, but made sure it was out of the way as I obviously don't want to cause an obstruction. I then joined the very, very slow moving queue of 4 people (and one of them was me). While I was queuing I had my eye on the bike and could see a bus station employee kept walking past looking at my bike, then looking at me, stood there in my cycling shoes and Nightvision jacket. We made eye contact several times, I don't think he could have had any doubt that the bike was mine.
Anyway, eventually my turn came and I shuffled up to the counter, losing the line of sight to the bike and turning my back to it anyway. Partway through the transaction, while the sales assistant was busy, I took a step back away from the counter to look at my bike. To my amazement, the above notice was now taped to the top tube! I kid you not, the spineless wonder must have been waiting for his moment, the window of opportunity when he could attach the notice without being observed!
As I left the shop he was stood there watching me approach, with a colleague for support. He knew full well it was my bike and couldn't wait to tell me I can't lock my bike there as it is a safety hazard? I said 'fair enough, won't do it again' and he suggested I should have wheeled it into the shop with me. He was starting to get on my nerves and I could tell he just wanted to try and boss someone about. My reply was that it usually causes trouble if I try to take a bike into a shop and he said I could have popped my head in the door and asked, and I can't lock it up there because someone who is blind might fall over it.
Now I new he was just on some kind of power trip! I bit my tongue and simply muttered 'point taken' when what I really wanted to say was 'Are you f'kin stupid? Anyone who is blind or severely short-sighted and is out without a guide or carer is usually pretty adept in the use of the white stick to detect obstructions in front of them, they are less likely to fall over the bike than you or me. Also, if my bike represents such a terrible safety risk why didn't you pop your head in the door and ask me to move it?'

As I pushed my bike away (didn't want to start the 'You can't ride that in here' debate) it occurred to me that I had probably just made his day and the pointless, small minded pillock will be feeling all self important now he has dealt with the nasty law breaking cyclist! The note was blank on the reverse so has now been added to my paper pile so it can be used for making shopping lists and stuff. Good of him to add to my pile, it was getting a bit low.....

I also wonder where that sign was originally intended for? We certainly don't have a Rackhams in Ashton.


----------



## The Bystander (14 Jan 2019)

Full marks for tongue biting @I like Skol . Just sad you had to.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2019)

What a sad man. You should have told him.


----------



## mjr (14 Jan 2019)

I wonder how they justify "illegal"? Anyway, please let www.GMCC.org.uk know about it - they may know more.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 447090
> 
> 
> Went into town earlier to do a few errands including a call at the bus station (Transport Interchange ) to use the transport authority ticket/pass shop. I locked my bike up to a sturdy post in view of the shop window, but made sure it was out of the way as I obviously don't want to cause an obstruction. I then joined the very, very slow moving queue of 4 people (and one of them was me). While I was queuing I had my eye on the bike and could see a bus station employee kept walking past looking at my bike, then looking at me, stood there in my cycling shoes and Nightvision jacket. We made eye contact several times, I don't think he could have had any doubt that the bike was mine.
> ...



Was he in any form of staff uniform, should be black with blue lettering. The older uniforms were simply discarded by many.


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Jan 2019)

Out of interest how far were you from platform 1 where the cycle racks are? Is there an argument for asking for additional racks?


----------



## mjr (15 Jan 2019)

riding in Norfolk today. About an hour, just to get some Naans from a particular shop on the fens. About a quarter on cycleways, the rest on C roads. Every car and van that passed me did so wonderfully, except for one Mercedes which made a complete mess of it, catching me just before a blind bend junction, then close-passing me on the exit.

I may have offered him some Gold Blend, if you know what I mean, as I didn't have my camera on. 

Anyway, it really is getting pretty good here lately IMO. I credit Operation Close Pass and the local media work that supports it, like "See One, Think Two".


----------



## clf (15 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 447090



Were there any signs saying you couldn't lock your bike there? I'd be interested in the legality of this, I don't think I would have been able to hold my tongue as well as you did.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jan 2019)

clf said:


> Were there any signs saying you couldn't lock your bike there? I'd be interested in the legality of this, I don't think I would have been able to hold my tongue as well as you did.


No signs I could see.

TBH I have no interest in taking this further as it was such a non-event it is hardly worth the effort of typing up my little anecdote. It is only the second time I have been to the shop and I am unlikely to be needing to go again. It was just the pointless, petty, jobsworth attitude of the person involved that riled me. He knew it was my bike and had 3 options;

Stick his head in the door and ask me to move my bike.
Wait till I came out of the shop and ask me not to lock my bike there again.
Hang around until my back was turned then stick his 'official' notice to my bike, then get some back-up from another colleague and wait for my return and try to create an argument.
Options 1 or 2 would be the obvious choice IMO, especially as he was waiting for me anyway, but he was desperate to go down route 3. I foiled his confrontational plan by being civil, unlocking my bike and leaving the scene. I don't know if it was a game, but I think I probably won?


----------



## mjr (29 Jan 2019)

Spiky bike today, for fear of ice, but there were only a few frozen puddles so I think I would have gotten away with it. We hit our supposed daytime high of 5c at noon and it topped out at 7c. They're now saying snow is most likely in Cambridgeshire, not Norfolk. XC Weather has halved the amount of snow forecast and, with it landing after rain, I wonder if any snow will be around by tomorrow morning. I expect to use the spiky bike again but still mainly for ice.

But the official forecast of snow seemed to have brought the older shoppers out to stock up this morning in case it's not safe to go out tomorrow. Very busy car parks and cycle parks and shops. What is the cost of the extra congestion caused by the Met Office alarmism, I wonder?

Met Office is now claiming snow here on Thu/Fri night, but "confidence is low" - I'll say!


----------



## simon.r (1 Feb 2019)

First job today was to pick up a couple of 2.4m long floorboards:


----------



## I like Skol (1 Feb 2019)

simon.r said:


> First job today was to pick up a couple of 2.4m long floorboards:
> 
> View attachment 450066


Would there not have been less waste if you had opted for the 4.8m boards.....


----------



## simon.r (1 Feb 2019)

simon.r said:


> First job today was to pick up a couple of 2.4m long floorboards:
> 
> View attachment 450066



Second job was to pick up a turbo trainer;


----------



## beany_bot (1 Feb 2019)

simon.r said:


> Second job was to pick up a turbo trainer;
> 
> View attachment 450086


where do you live that is so frost free??


----------



## simon.r (1 Feb 2019)

beany_bot said:


> where do you live that is so frost free??



On the outskirts of Nottingham. We had a little bit of snow yesterday and some minor snow flurries this morning, but there’s hardly any trace of snow or ice now.


----------



## confusedcyclist (8 Feb 2019)

@beany_bot, picking up planks like a boss. Did you have to walk them back?


----------



## simon.r (9 Feb 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> @beany_bot, picking up planks like a boss. Did you have to walk them back?



If that’s a question for me, the answer’s no. I’m only about a mile and a half from Wickes and the ride home was uneventful.


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Feb 2019)

Oops, yes you @simon.r


----------



## mjr (18 Feb 2019)

The first part of last week's utility ride, with notes. Probably mainly of interest if you want to see the sort of cycleways I use and the good and bad bits:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abaqaCUzaFg


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2019)

Just a quick utility ride down to Halfords to grab a couple of cans of GT85 (with my 10% cyclinguk discount)

Only 7 miles but nice to get out, and avoid the twunk in an Audi, signalling right, but just about to left Hook me as he pulled left into a parking space. Luckily, my Spidy senses were on alert...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

My utility ride last night was to drop some sold e bay items off at my local Herme's collection point , came back the scenic route just for the fun off it 

The other half could not understand why i took so long


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2019)

17 miles, over to t'other side of town and back, to pick up a couple of bits that I'd bought from Mountain Warehouse.
Would have liked to have added a few more miles, but had to get ready for work... Boooo


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2019)

Just under 18 miles to borrow a pair of Quick Link pliers from a mate. 

It piddled down.... Twice..


----------



## mjr (25 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Just under 18 miles to borrow a pair of Quick Link pliers from a mate.
> 
> It piddled down.... Twice..


Well done for persisting, but I find plumber's pliers set just shorter than ½" and applied non-moving-corner-to-non-moving-corner across the opening link opens them just as well  (Generally, you'd be amazed how often plumber's pliers can substitute for a specialist bike tool - including a few times when they really shouldn't!)


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2019)

mjr said:


> Well done for persisting, but I find plumber's pliers set just shorter than ½" and applied non-moving-corner-to-non-moving-corner across the opening link opens them just as well  (Generally, you'd be amazed how often plumber's pliers can substitute for a specialist bike tool - including a few times when they really shouldn't!)


I've managed without them before, but was wondering just how easy 'proper' tool would make it.


----------



## tom73 (5 Jul 2019)

Thought I'd try a ride out this to the gym for the 1st time. Early enough to avoid rush hour. Main rd in quiet as nothing only one car. Came home a back street way I know never get's used as a rat run avoiding early morning build up. Just over 5 Miles round trip saved me 20 mins on normal walking time. 
Great start to the day


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2019)

A mile and a bit over to a mate's house to scrounge enough tile adhesive to gum down 2 floor tiles in my bathroom, and a mile and a bit back.
Plus, it gave me a chance to check the gears on the Trek. 
A quick fettle on my return sorted them out..


----------



## galaxy (26 Jul 2019)

Day off work, so a ride to Town, Bank, butchers, Co Op and home again, tempreture better today, very enjoyable.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2019)

My utility ride yesterday was from work down to the vets and then back home so more traffic than i usually ride in , it's a great feeling when you ride past a line of cars that are moving so slowly 

It was warm as well so by time i got home it was a bit sweaty in places


----------



## ren531 (27 Jul 2019)

Found this ladys german Mifa bike in a skip near my work so wheeled it round to work stripped it and took it home one piece at a time mainly to avoid more ear ache from my other half, afew more bits in my workshop will never be noticed but another bike would  i am combining a utillity ride with a comute but it would have needed a car otherwise and i do like the challenge of transporting something by bike it gives you a real sense of satisfaction my Islabike workhorse has the sram 5 speed hub back pedal brake back wheel from the Mifa strapped to it, the Islabike has a sram 7 speed hub gear drive train too so they are brother and sister realy


----------



## annedonnelly (26 Aug 2019)

Not today, but Saturday. Headed to the pet shop - I'd read that a dog grooming brush is the perfect tool for sprucing up a sheepskin rug. Just pleased that no-one asked what sort of dog I have.

On the cyclepath ahead of me was a very small boy & his mum. Obviously the small boy hadn't long been on a proper bike and was wobbling about as he rode along. Mum was riding slowly beside him.

I gave a little ding of my bell to let them know that I wanted to pass. Mum stopped to let me pass & I slowly came along side the boy. He'd obviously heard my bell and thought that it was a good time to ring his bell too. So as I came alongside him I joined in with a good few dings of my bell. And he turned to look at me with such a joyful smile on his face. He was enjoying riding that bike so much!


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

annedonnelly said:


> Not today, but Saturday. Headed to the pet shop - I'd read that a dog grooming brush is the perfect tool for sprucing up a sheepskin rug. *Just pleased that no-one asked what sort of dog I have.*
> 
> On the cyclepath ahead of me was a very small boy & his mum. Obviously the small boy hadn't long been on a proper bike and was wobbling as he rode along. Mum was riding slowly beside him.
> 
> I gave a little ding of my bell to let them know that I wanted to pass. Mum stopped to let me pass & I slowly came along side the boy. He'd obviously heard my bell and thought it was a good time to ring his bell too. So as I came alongside him I joined in with a good few dings of my bell. And he turned to look at me with such a joyful smile on his face. He was enjoying riding that bike so much!


Sheepdog!


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2019)

Riding with a gas bottle is a good way to get cautious overtakes but even an empty small one is rather hard work!




The signpost on the left has one of those little blue/white cycle route arrow stickers which have started appearing here, along the proposed routes I uploaded to osm.org - no idea who's doing it.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2019)

A tad under 6 miles up Cut Throat Lane this morning to pick enough blackberries for a crumble or two.




..


----------



## Goldy (31 Aug 2019)

Windy 6 Mile round trip to collect a parcel from the sorting office, only a mile away but I decided to take the scenic route


----------



## Hebe (31 Aug 2019)

Yesterday, 1.5 mile round trip with the girl to drop off films at the darkroom. My first errand ride in about six years*, so via wide pavements and shared paths rather than the direct road route over an uphill roundabout and then onto an industrial estate full of lorries and potholes. 
*the only other two short rides were to prove to both myself and the girl that I could still remember how to ride a bike. (answer- just about).


----------



## Toshiba Boy (2 Sep 2019)

Yesterday, nine mile round trip along seafront and then down the mineral line into Watchet to pick up Sunday paper. Big bonus, on way back came across large box of free cooking apples, outside cottage. A few found their way into my backpack alongside the paper..........and the sun was shining. Result.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Yesterday, nine mile round trip along seafront and then down the mineral line into Watchet to pick up Sunday paper. Big bonus, on way back came across large box of free cooking apples, outside cottage. A few found their way into my backpack alongside the paper..........and the sun was shining. Result.


I used to live in Watchet, many years ago.. 19, Swain Street


----------



## Toshiba Boy (3 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to live in Watchet, many years ago.. 19, Swain Street



I know Swain Street well, indeed I got my paper from the Co-Op in that very street!

I live just down the coast in Blue Anchor. Did you grow up in Watchet PeteXXX or live their for a period of time as an adult?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2019)

Toshiba Boy said:


> I know Swain Street well, indeed I got my paper from the Co-Op in that very street!
> 
> I live just down the coast in Blue Anchor. Did you grow up in Watchet PeteXXX or live their for a period of time as an adult?


I lived there after, I moved out of London, to get out of the dodgy scene I was in. I was 17 or 18, so that would have been 1969/70 ish. 
I knew Blue Anchor quite well. A friends mum (if I remember correctly) owned Blue Anchor flats. 
I still have some of the fossils I found on Watchet beach, collected on winter walks there..


----------



## mjr (3 Sep 2019)

All this talk of free produce reminds me of picking up free rhubarb while cycling around WsM. I'd forgotten about it. Fenlanders seem to sell their unwanted growings rather than give them away!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2019)

25 mile utility ride to t'other side of town (plus a small diversion to add some miles) to collect a '5' shaped cake tin in readiness for baking my grandsons birthday cake, tomorrow morning.
On the way, I found a security badge for St Andrews hospital, so I dropped it off on the way back. 
I also met a mate on his commute into work, so stopped for a chinwag for 10 mins.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2019)

A quick dash down to the vets after work yesterday to collect some medicine for the cat reminded me how much i hate cycling in busy rush hour time


----------



## Toshiba Boy (22 Sep 2019)

Quick trip along coast path to Minehead for some bits and pieces. Sunshine had replaced earlier drizzle 

Lovely 10 mile spin on the "old Beast" hack bike. Car not used all weekend.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Sep 2019)

I'd a short but eventful road out to a work site this afternoon. The rain had just about stopped so I ventured out along some of Belfasts finest cycleways. A few pedestrians were walking down the middle of one stretch so I slowed to go around them but due to the damp conditions and surface of the path, I was near down twice after touching my brakes. 

Further on, a taxi and a van done their outmost to totally block access down the cycle path.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2019)

Do Belfast police or parking enforcement accept dash cam evidence?



biggs682 said:


> A quick dash down to the vets after work yesterday to collect some medicine for the cat reminded me how much i hate cycling in busy rush hour time


It's mixed here. It's more awkward to cross to the cycleway, but once nearer town, it's easier to cross because cars move less.


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jan 2020)

I had agreed to lift a Honda Space saver wheel a few miles across town. I didn't fancy carrying it and the city bike rear rack turned out to be a God send.


----------



## Sixmile (11 May 2020)

Dropping a Circe rear rack to the local PO


----------



## The Bystander (15 Jun 2020)

I've been relying on the village Co-op since the beginning of lock-down. 

First trip into town to the supermarket today.

Strangely the town seems to have sunk a bit over the last few months, it's the only thing I can think of to explain why the hill on the way home has got steeper


----------



## straas (18 Aug 2020)

Picked up some dog food in the new DIY brompton basket - little bit rattly, but seems fine.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Aug 2020)

I always love the comments when I used to load my cycle trailer with shopping. Some people genuinely amazed that someone actually chose to shop by cycle. My, how they chuckled as they wobbled off to their time box. These days mostly veg from allotment as still avoiding large confined spaces.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2021)

Utility ride to deliver a picnic box and freezer packs to my daughter in readiness for tonight's evening out 🍔


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jul 2021)

Good to revive an old thread! Didn't see this the first time round...

Been collecting stuff from Screwfix 7 miles away and Homebase [before it shut] throughout the lockdowns [to finish all the little jobs that I'd always meant to get round to!] and still nip down there on my old Dawes as it's the only bike I have with a rack [Mrs A_T's permanently 'borrowed' my Giant hybrid]. Tins of emulsion were the trickiest to keep stable!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Good to revive an old thread! Didn't see this the first time round...
> 
> Been collecting stuff from Screwfix 7 miles away and Homebase [before it shut] throughout the lockdowns [to finish all the little jobs that I'd always meant to get round to!] and still nip down there on my old Dawes as it's the only bike I have with a rack [Mrs A_T's permanently 'borrowed' my Giant hybrid]. Tins of emulsion were the trickiest to keep stable!


Did you fill your rucksack?


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you fill your rucksack?


My only backpack is a tiddly thing that we use for walking and for my essentials when I'm on my bike... be lucky to get two tins of beans and a litre bottle of milk in it!


----------



## GeekDadZoid (1 Aug 2021)

Headed to the local carboot early this morning with my brother in law, loaded the Union with the Super C Panniers in anticipation of bargains, however poor weather and the fact there was not that much good stuff meant I only bought some Crown Green Bowls. I could have done with just the saddle bag.

The weather got pretty horrible but we managed to get a coffee too and then head back home. 13 miles as we took a big detour home but even in the rain I can't gen enough of riding this bike.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (4 Aug 2021)

Utility ride with sprog today to local shops and a little picnic to make it a day out. She's loving the little potter about rides at the moment as am I.
Thinking about a rigid fork, semi slicks and panniers for the 29er to make it a decent bike for this purpose.
Was tempted to fit her bike with some panniers too to save on her having to use a rucksack but apparently these are hard to come by despite kids bikes being fitted with racks.


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Aug 2021)

https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/bicycle-bags/children-s-bicycle-pannier/


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (4 Aug 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/bicycle-bags/children-s-bicycle-pannier/



Excellent, exactly what im after.
Ta very much


----------



## sotkayak (23 Sep 2021)

Glad to find this thread. Most of my rides these days have been + - 6km trips to the shops and post office.Use panniers ,which don't take much but strap a back or rucksack across the top of them adds more capacity.


----------



## Wixsteman (25 Mar 2022)

Thanks to rising fuel prices, I’ve been using my bike for most of my shopping trips. It’s only a mile or so each way but it’s getting my mojo back and it’s saving me some cash.


----------



## KnittyNorah (25 Mar 2022)

Since I got my bike last summer, the great majority of my shopping trips have been on it. The savings I've made by not needing to use a taxi one way - too far for me to walk from the bus while carrying shopping - have already paid for a big chunk of the cost of the bike. I'm currently awaiting the arrival of a rear basket so I can carry even more. I already have a front 'Kanga rack' on a frame-mounted luggage truss, which doesn't impede the folding ability, a pair of panniers and a front handlebar basket for anything lightweight that doesn't warrant the Kanga rack.


----------



## simongt (27 Mar 2022)

And I've been using my Brommy for years for all my shopping trips  except on the very odd occasion when the volume of the purchases excludes. 
Nuff said - !


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Since I got my bike last summer, the great majority of my shopping trips have been on it. The savings I've made by not needing to use a taxi one way - too far for me to walk from the bus while carrying shopping - have already paid for a big chunk of the cost of the bike. I'm currently awaiting the arrival of a rear basket so I can carry even more. I already have a front 'Kanga rack' on a frame-mounted luggage truss, which doesn't impede the folding ability, a pair of panniers and a front handlebar basket for anything lightweight that doesn't warrant the Kanga rack.


That sounds like a great setup, sadly I weigh nearly 100kg, and that's about the limit a Brompton is designed to carry safely, but I would be looking into that kanga rack otherwise!


----------

